# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Вы бы хотели жить очень долго (миллионы лет) или вечно?

## Дима_

Интерестно было бы узнать что будет в далеком будущем. Мысль, что я не увижу больше солнечного света очень пугает, поэтому иногда мне хочется жить вечно. А вы бы хотели?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Мне хочется!!  просто дикий интерес что там будет далльше..  но психологически это будет трудно, ведь когда умрут все друзья и родные..

----------


## Lena1812

Упаси Бог!!! Как бы побыстрее на тот свет уйти

----------


## sha8471

думаю многие из нас всё самое интересное увидят. кончится нефть, падение мировой экономики, голод, может даже война. а там уже и конец цивилизации близок.

----------


## Madman22

Лучше короткая "качественная" жизнь, чем длинная- абы как... Пугаются смерти те, кто хочет жить... Или просто боязнь того, что там, за порогом вечности?Да, я бы хотел прожить долго, еслибы была другая жизнь.А та, что сейчас- просто не выносима, и смерть- как избавление от этих серых будней...

----------


## Lightyear

> Лучше короткая "качественная" жизнь, чем длинная- абы как...


 Для того, чтоб "качественная",нужно сильно постараться, а когда именно этим занимаешься, то на "абы как" уже времени не остается. А вообще, хотелось бы долго пожить, но чтоб все правильно, если так можно сказать, чтобы родители уходили раньше детей, а дети жили долго и счастливо...

----------


## Alies

А я не хочу жить долго,это слишком тяжело.Даже если предложат все развлечения мира и все возможности -это ад.потому что уже на первых 150 годах уже ничто не будет интересно,все будет скучным и серым,а то какими будут следующие поколения так вобще плеваться хочется.

----------


## gansas

А я бы не отказался. Было бы здорово увидеть историю нашего мира. Как всё меняется и к чему идёт.

----------


## Girl

> Мысль, что я не увижу больше солнечного света очень пугает, поэтому иногда мне хочется жить вечно. А вы бы хотели?


 Солнечный свет может быть у тебя в душе.
Вот представь, если кто-то работает зимой за полярным кругом в ночную смену. Тоже солнца не видит очень долго. И что ему делать? 
А жить вечно в теле или нет ... Все одно. Над собой надо работать. Иначе уже никакое мировое просветление 2012 не поможет ))

----------


## Freezer2007

Слишком устал я уже, жить милионы лет несмогу я, в своём уме не останусь.

----------


## bauua

Предлагаю поставить вопрос по-новому: "Вы бы хотели жить очень долго (миллионы лет) или вечно так, как вы прожили последний год?"

У меня аргументов в пользу положительного ответа нету ни одного.
Напротив, за последний год миллиона не украл, дерево не посадил, количество населения не увеличил. Пусть живут, кому нужнее, кто пользу какую-то приносит.
До свидания.

----------


## Дима_

> для начала бы надо определиться что имелось в виду под "жить вечно". в этом же теле? не имея физической возможности сдохнуть? остановив старение в годах так 25-30? ))


 В этом же теле. Если изобретут способ переноса, можно перенестись.
Когда вам надоест жить, вы можете убить себя. Тема называется "вечная" жизнь, а не "бессмертие".
Да, старение остановить и всегда быть молодым.

----------


## Taliesin

> ...жить очень долго (миллионы лет) или вечно так, как вы прожили последний год?...


 "Так" однозначно не получится. Какой бы скучной и однообразной не казалась жизнь, всегда существуют определенные тенденции. И раз уж человек оказался на этом форуме, маловероятно, что к лучшему. Другое дело, что возможности и самовосприятие вечного существа принципиально иные. Если, конечно, оно осознает разницу. 

На мой взгляд, главное чтобы была цель(любая. Сойдет даже бесконечное самосовершенствование в игре тетрис). Вечность нужна если есть куда ее потратить, иначе она превращается в вечную пытку. 

Короче, я пошел бы на такую сделку, тем более, если можно в любой момент сказать "остановись мгновенье..." и закончить затянувшуюся игру.

----------


## Andvari

нет, я бы наоборот хотела бы как можно меньше...
да и не сможет никто больше двух сотен лет

----------


## Дима_

Если жить как можно меньше, зачем вообще тогда рождаться? Может и рождаться не стоило тем, у кого жизнь плохая?

----------


## Unity

Осмысленно, – да. 
Будучи, например, ДНК-программисткой/дизайнером, создающей животных с нуля, с потолка, для наводнения ими стерильной пока биосферы некой пустынной планеты, на которой вот-вот будет завершен терраформинг силами Нового, дружного, разумного Человечества. Я бы хотела творить искусственные обитаемые миры, Сады среди космоса с бесчисленным количеством видов обитающих в них созданий. Я бы хотела быть математиком, просчитывающей неизвестные ранее коэффициенты вроде скорости и частоты размножения различных взаимозависимых видов существ, сочетание коих поддерживало бы экосистему в состоянии устойчиво равновесия и баланса. Я бы хотела пилотировать огромные межзвёздные исследовательские корабли… Я хотела бы быть космическим архитектором, проектирующей межпланетные обитаемые мегаструктуры, сочетающие в себе функциональность и красоту, будучи истинными произведениями искусства Новой бесконечной Эры… 
О, да… Но ничего этого нет, – поэтому – смысл быть дальше?.. Быть писательницей, рисующей светлое будущее?.. Да кто в него верит, особенно Здесь?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Если жить как можно меньше, зачем вообще тогда рождаться? Может и рождаться не стоило тем, у кого жизнь плохая?


 P.S. Плохую жизнь, к сожалению, очень часто создаём мы себе сами, – «зависая» на определённых идеях, к примеру, тратя время, энергию на тщетные круги слов в голове, вместо того, чтобы сделать что-либо конкретное.  :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

> Осмысленно, – да. 
> Будучи, например, ДНК-программисткой/дизайнером, создающей животных с нуля, с потолка, для наводнения ими стерильной пока биосферы некой пустынной планеты, на которой вот-вот будет завершен терраформинг силами Нового, дружного, разумного Человечества. Я бы хотела творить искусственные обитаемые миры, Сады среди космоса с бесчисленным количеством видов обитающих в них созданий. Я бы хотела быть математиком, просчитывающей неизвестные ранее коэффициенты вроде скорости и частоты размножения различных взаимозависимых видов существ, сочетание коих поддерживало бы экосистему в состоянии устойчиво равновесия и баланса. Я бы хотела пилотировать огромные межзвёздные исследовательские корабли… Я хотела бы быть космическим архитектором, проектирующей межпланетные обитаемые мегаструктуры, сочетающие в себе функциональность и красоту, будучи истинными произведениями искусства Новой бесконечной Эры…


 Однажды мне попалась игра с вот таким же сюжетом. Боже мой, как она меня увлекла, по-настоящему что-то близкое и родное, как и твои мысли, они мне так близки.... Я уходил в этот мир и строил совершенный мир, правда там были не люди, а разумные машины созданные людьми, а люди покинули эту планету. К этому времени люди жили не только на Земле. А эти машины передвигались на небольшой высоте на летательных аппаратах. Еще одна моя мечта - воздух и полеты. Огромные просторы, нелинейный сюжет, красивая природа, закаты солнца. Настоящая атмосфера таинственности и загадочности.. Которую еще больше усиливают звуковая атмосфера :Smile: 
Это было мне по-настоящему родное, что отвлекало и вот что я уходил от ненавистного мне мира.
Игра "Механоиды", вторая часть "Механоиды - война кланов".

----------


## Andvari

> Если жить как можно меньше, зачем вообще тогда рождаться? Может и рождаться не стоило тем, у кого жизнь плохая?


 Предпочла бы как раз не рождаться. Но не спросили меня родители о моём личном мнении, понимаете ли

----------


## Дима_

Andvari, ну так вы можете прекратить вашу жизнь тогда, когда вам захочется! Почему вы тогда живы?

----------


## Orsana

Да, хотела бы, если бы вместе со мной долго или вечно жили дорогие и близкие мне люди. А жить и смотреть, как умирают один за одним любимые... лучше сдохнуть самому раньше всех...

----------


## Unity

О, *[email protected]* , если бы только всё своё несуразное тело заменить биомеханическими протезами, – часть за частью, клетка за клеткой, орган за органом, и даже трансформировать мозг, в конце концов, это гипотетическое «вместилище души»… Как бы хотелось самой стать Машиной, – вечной машиной, играющей в Бога, творящей свой собственный мир по своему усмотрению, не на мониторе, но наяву – в Сети и содействии с такими же железными оборотнями, – уже не людьми, но и ещё не богами… Зачем была бы несовершенная пища, – ведь можно было бы питаться чистой энергией. Зачем был бы сон, – если можно было бы бодрствовать всегда, сколько угодно! Зачем нужно было бы слабое, уязвимое органическое тело, – его можно было бы заменить композитным углеродным скелетом! Ах, если бы только можно было самой стать Машиной, – и быть ма-а-аленьким сервером в огромной Сети Единомышленников…  :Mad: 

Если бы только можно было стать мне «…Гетом» в сообществе гетов (игры Mass Effect I, II)… Ради этого стоило бы Жить Вечно!..   :Smile:

----------


## Andvari

> Andvari, ну так вы можете прекратить вашу жизнь тогда, когда вам захочется! Почему вы тогда живы?


 Для самоубийства нужна удача. Её у меня нет.

----------


## Orsana

> О, *[email protected]* , если бы только всё своё несуразное тело заменить биомеханическими протезами, – часть за частью, клетка за клеткой, орган за органом, и даже трансформировать мозг, в конце концов, это гипотетическое «вместилище души»… Как бы хотелось самой стать Машиной, – вечной машиной, играющей в Бога, творящей свой собственный мир по своему усмотрению, не на мониторе, но наяву – в Сети и содействии с такими же железными оборотнями, – уже не людьми, но и ещё не богами… Зачем была бы несовершенная пища, – ведь можно было бы питаться чистой энергией. Зачем был бы сон, – если можно было бы бодрствовать всегда, сколько угодно! Зачем нужно было бы слабое, уязвимое органическое тело, – его можно было бы заменить композитным углеродным скелетом! Ах, если бы только можно было самой стать Машиной, – и быть ма-а-аленьким сервером в огромной Сети Единомышленников… 
> 
> Если бы только можно было стать мне «…Гетом» в сообществе гетов (игры Mass Effect I, II)… Ради этого стоило бы Жить Вечно!..


 Знаете, не могу согласиться... было бы здорово стать не машиной, нет, было бы здорово "слабое органическое тело" сделать сильным, и абсолютно здоровым, неуязвимым ни для каких болезней, и для старости - вот был бы идеал. А вкусно есть и сладко спать, не говоря еще и о других чисто физических удовольствиях  - еще какие удовольствия, готовы ли вы были бы лишиться всего этого, став машиной?
Другой вопрос, что при нашем уровне развтития медицины это все идиотские пустые мечтания, так что... дохли, дохнем, и дохнуть будем...

----------


## Unity

Природа, наверное, наилучший дизайнер и инженер современности, создавшая нас органиками, по всей вероятности, полагала, что это есть оптимально. Увы!  :Frown:  Многие жаждут Большего, – пускай даже и более грубого тела из пластика, но зато созданного самостоятельно, для себя, заточенного под себя. Слыхали ли Вы о трансгуманистическом движении и т.н. «транслюдях»? Природа воплотила свою мечту в органике, – но наше призвание, как по мне, воплощать Наши собственные мечты – в сплавах, пластмассах и композитах.  :Smile:  Да, пускай даже все творения рук человеческих неизбежно будут несовершенными, – но достигнув увеличения продолжительности существования (за счёт имплантации новорождённого или зрелого мозга в кибернетическое тело, снабжающее его всеми необходимыми питательными веществами, например), люди получат в своё распоряжение больше времени и всё же когда-то смогут придумать, как ликвидировать смерть.

----------


## Unity

P.S. Кто ещё полвека назад мог мечтать об Интернете, сотовых телефонах, ПК и искусственных сердцах? Мир не стоит на месте… И да, я бы с радостью отказалась от всех этих сомнительных телесных удовольствий ради лишней пары-тройки столетий в облике робота, киборга, жестянки, начинённой душой. Мне ведь в моём нынешнем облике недоступно Самое Главное в жизни, Love, – поэтому терять, по сути, нечего.  :Frown:  
Вкус ощущается не языком, – но особой зоной в головном мозге – то же касается и всех прочих чувств. Наше биологическое устройство механично по сути своей, – и все реальные чувства теоретически могут быть инициированы искусственно, – возбуждением того иль иного участка коры электродом.  :Smile:  Мы в большей мере машины, чем можем себе вообразить. Мы органики, машины, созданные Природой, – в соответствии со строгими научными принципами. Поняв эту науку, поняв самих себя, своё устройство, – сможем себя модифицировать как угодно, изменять…  :Mad:

----------


## Orsana

> Природа, наверное, наилучший дизайнер и инженер современности, создавшая нас органиками, по всей вероятности, полагала, что это есть оптимально. Увы!  Многие жаждут Большего, – пускай даже и более грубого тела из пластика, но зато созданного самостоятельно, для себя, заточенного под себя. Слыхали ли Вы о трансгуманистическом движении и т.н. «транслюдях»? Природа воплотила свою мечту в органике, – но наше призвание, как по мне, воплощать Наши собственные мечты – в сплавах, пластмассах и композитах.  Да, пускай даже все творения рук человеческих неизбежно будут несовершенными, – но достигнув увеличения продолжительности существования (за счёт имплантации новорождённого или зрелого мозга в кибернетическое тело, снабжающее его всеми необходимыми питательными веществами, например), люди получат в своё распоряжение больше времени и всё же когда-то смогут придумать, как ликвидировать смерть.


 Нет, я не хочу "механического тела", пусть даже созданного собственноручно... я бы хотела абсолютного здоровья и бессмертия для нашего органического, природного тела...
Но природа, создав нас, создала еще и болезни, вирусы, рак, и прочие механизмы нашего же уничтожения... так что мечтать не вредно господа, ни так, ни эдак...
Все сдохнем...

----------


## Orsana

> Мне ведь в моём нынешнем облике недоступно Самое Главное в жизни, Love


 Почему?

----------


## Orsana

Unity, вы любите Стругацких?
Может быть, читали книгу "Далекая Радуга"?
Хорошая книга, и очень грустная... 
Если не читали, пересказывать не буду, но там есть упоминание о группе людей, произведших эксперимент по соединению себя с машинами. Их называли "Чертовой Дюжиной".
И хочу привести один диалог.

_Здравствуйте, Камилл, - пробормотал  Горбовский.  -  Наверное,  это
очень скучно - все знать...
     Камилл подтащил шезлонг и сел рядом в позе человека  с  переломленным
позвоночником.
     - Есть вещи поскучнее, - сказал он.  -  Мне  все  надоело.  Это  была
огромная ошибка.
     - Как дела на том свете? - спросил Горбовский.
     - Там темно, - сказал Камилл. Он  помолчал.  -  Сегодня  я  умирал  и
воскресал трижды. Каждый раз было очень больно.
     - Трижды, - повторил Горбовский. - Рекорд. - Он посмотрел на Камилла.
- Камилл, скажите мне правду. Я никак  не  могу  понять.  Вы  человек?  Не
стесняйтесь. Я уже никому не успею рассказать. Камилл подумал.
     - Не знаю, - сказал он. - Я последний из  Чертовой  Дюжины.  Опыт  не
удался, Леонид. Вместо состояния "хочешь, но не можешь" состояние "можешь,
но не хочешь". Это невыносимо тоскливо - мочь и не хотеть.
     Горбовский слушал, закрыв глаза.
     - Да, я понимаю, - проговорил он. - Мочь и не хотеть - это от машины.
А тоскливо - это от человека.
     - Вы ничего не понимаете, - сказал Камилл. - Вы любите мечтать иногда
о мудрости патриархов, у которых  нет  ни  желаний,  ни  чувств,  ни  даже
ощущений. Бесплотный  разум.  Мозг-дальтоник.  Великий  Логик.  Логические
методы требуют абсолютной сосредоточенности.  Для  того  чтобы  что-нибудь
сделать в науке, приходится днем и ночью думать об одном и том же,  читать
об одном и том же, говорить об одном и том же... А куда  уйдешь  от  своей
психической призмы? От врожденной способности  чувствовать...  Ведь  нужно
любить, нужно читать  о  любви,  нужны  зеленые  холмы,  музыка,  картины,
неудовлетворенность, страх, зависть... Вы пытаетесь ограничить  себя  -  и
теряете огромный кусок счастья.  И  вы  прекрасно  сознаете,  что  вы  его
теряете. И тогда,  чтобы  вытравить  в  себе  это  сознание  и  прекратить
мучительную раздвоенность, вы оскопляете себя. Вы отрываете  от  себя  всю
эмоциональную половину человечьего и оставляете  только  одну  реакцию  на
окружающий мир - сомнение. "Подвергай сомнению!" - Камилл  помолчал.  -  И
тогда вас ожидает одиночество. - Со страшной тоской он глядел на  вечернее
море, на холодеющий  пляж,  на  пустые  шезлонги,  отбрасывающие  странную
тройную тень. - Одиночество... - повторил он. - Вы всегда уходили от меня,
люди. Я всегда был лишним, назойливым и непонятным чудаком.  И  сейчас  вы
тоже уйдете. А я останусь один. Сегодня ночью я воскресну в четвертый раз,
один, на мертвой планете, заваленной пеплом и снегом..."_

----------


## Unity

> Почему?


 Вам известно не хуже меня, – есть люди, при одном только взгляде на коих пробирает дрожь, пульс и дыхание учащаются, зрачки расширяются, приятное тепло нарастает внизу живота… Я это к тому, что далеко не все люди прекрасны, далеко не все девчонки модели… А если ты не способна с первого взгляда сразить своего потенциального компаньона, если ты не способна быть инициатором любви с первого взгляда, – кто ты после этого?.. Ошибка природы, по-моему. Здравый человек, – прекрасен собой, прекрасен душой – в комплексе, а не по отдельности…  :Mad: 
P.S. Такую, как я, никто никогда не полюбит, и это естественно. Любят прекрасное, избегают ужасного…  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Нет, я не хочу "механического тела", пусть даже созданного собственноручно... я бы хотела абсолютного здоровья и бессмертия для нашего органического, природного тела...
> Но природа, создав нас, создала еще и болезни, вирусы, рак, и прочие механизмы нашего же уничтожения... так что мечтать не вредно господа, ни так, ни эдак...
> Все сдохнем...


 Как по мне, есть существенное отличие между тем, чтобы попросту умереть, сложив тихо лапки, и тем, чтобы, не смотря ни на что, мало-помалу упрямо развивать биотехнологии, медицину, робототехнику, – прекрасно осознавая, что обратиться в биологически-бессмертных киборгов теоретически смогут лишь далёкие наши потомки. Капля камень точит, – и со временем смерть могла бы быть побеждена наукой.
Наши предки, к примеру, не предоставили нам, современным людям, подобной возможности, – выбирать: быть тленным органиком или долговечной полумашиной. Мы получили в наследство плотское бренное тело и примитивную науку, – но нашим потомкам мы, при желании, могли бы дать чуточку больше, приблизив их хотя бы на один только шаг к извечной мечте человечества, – достойной жизни, при которой сам человек выбирает, когда ему умирать, не опасаясь ни старости, ни болезней.

----------


## Unity

> Unity, вы любите Стругацких?


 Я люблю жизнь, как ни странно, – и ненавижу стеснения и ограничения, наложенные на неё не то богом, не то Природой…  :Mad:  Хочется большего, высшего, осмысленного, – а ничто из этого не доступно… И что остаётся?..  :Frown:

----------


## Orsana

> Вам известно не хуже меня, – есть люди, при одном только взгляде на коих пробирает дрожь, пульс и дыхание учащаются, зрачки расширяются, приятное тепло нарастает внизу живота… Я это к тому, что далеко не все люди прекрасны, далеко не все девчонки модели… А если ты не способна с первого взгляда сразить своего потенциального компаньона, если ты не способна быть инициатором любви с первого взгляда, – кто ты после этого?.. Ошибка природы, по-моему. Здравый человек, – прекрасен собой, прекрасен душой – в комплексе, а не по отдельности… 
> P.S. Такую, как я, никто никогда не полюбит, и это естественно. Любят прекрасное, избегают ужасного…


 Вы знаете, скажу честно - я тоже далеко, ох, как далеко не красавица... я ненавижу свое изображение в зеркале, ненавижу фотографироваться, и ненавижу смотерть фотографии, где есть я. Более того, меня всегда легко узнать на фото - увидишь самую страшную рожу - это точно я. Знаете, как прочитала в одной хорошей книжке - "если бы уродство считалось болезнью, то я была бы в числе первых пациентов"  :Smile: 
Да, это создает определенные проблемы в жизни. Да, некрасивому человеку жить НАМНОГО сложнее, чем красивому, особенно женщине. На мою жизнь, особенно детство, это наложило определенный отпечаток. На меня тоже противоположный пол не особо-то обращает внимание... 
Но вот знаете, с этим - можно научиться жить. Как можно жить без руки, без ноги, так можно жить и с внешней непривлекательностью. Я не считаю, что это повод убивать себя. можно найти кучу интересных занятий для себя в жизни, можно проявлять себя творчески, если ты интересный собеседник, талантливый, или даже просто искренне чем-то увлеченный человек, люди будут просто забывать в конце концов о вашей внешности... и будут друзья, пусть немного, но хорошие, настоящие друзья... В жизни есть вещи хуже, много хуже, чем просто быть некрасивой... 
И зачем, скажите, вот зачем нужно "с первого взгляда поражать потенциального компаньона"? Мне кажется, гораздо важнее внутренняя близость, схожесть характеров, интересов двух людей, чем просто  идти по улице и гордиться тем, что "зацепила такого крутого парня". Такие отношения долго не продержатся, если они не скреплены ничем, кроме взаимного восхищения красотой друг друга... человек не хомячок все-таки, чтобы его выбирать за экстерьер... Зачем Вам мужчинка (именно мужчинка), которому от Вас ничего, кроме экстерьера и простите, того, что между ног, больше ничего не нужно?

----------


## Orsana

> Как по мне, есть существенное отличие между тем, чтобы попросту умереть, сложив тихо лапки, и тем, чтобы, не смотря ни на что, мало-помалу упрямо развивать биотехнологии, медицину, робототехнику, – прекрасно осознавая, что обратиться в биологически-бессмертных киборгов теоретически смогут лишь далёкие наши потомки. Капля камень точит, – и со временем смерть могла бы быть побеждена наукой.
> Наши предки, к примеру, не предоставили нам, современным людям, подобной возможности, – выбирать: быть тленным органиком или долговечной полумашиной. Мы получили в наследство плотское бренное тело и примитивную науку, – но нашим потомкам мы, при желании, могли бы дать чуточку больше, приблизив их хотя бы на один только шаг к извечной мечте человечества, – достойной жизни, при которой сам человек выбирает, когда ему умирать, не опасаясь ни старости, ни болезней.


 Во-первых, если обратиться "в бессмертных киборгов" смогут только наши далекие потомки - нам-то это зачем?
А во-вторых, я считаю, что нужно развивать медицину, биологию, а не "киборгологию" если так можно сказать. Научиться лечить рак, СПИД, и другие страшные болезни, не превращаясь при этом в машину... вот знаете, я например, прихожу в благоговейный восторг от устройства, скажем, нашего сердца... насколько оно точно, красиво, совершенно и удивительно надежно устроено... и я бы ни за что не хотела поменять его на какой-нибудь механический насос, а вот подарить ему абсолютное здоровье и вечную жизнь - хотела бы, но это не в моих силах, к сожалению... как впрочем и Ваши мечты о киборгах... просто в мире наряду с совершенной красотой существует вечная энтропия, стремление к хаосу, уничтожению...
Может, наши предки когда-то очень, очень нескоро победят то, что мучит нас сейчас... но нам уже все равно будет вот ведь что... 
И теоретически смерть может быть побеждена без углубления в кибернетику, механизмы старения организма уже открыты и изучены... вот только нет у нас еще той технологии, чтобы повернуть, изменить эти механизмы...

----------


## Unity

> Вы знаете, скажу честно - я тоже далеко, ох, как далеко не красавица...


 Дисморфофобия? Дисморфомания? У меня, – да… У Вас, смею предположить, – также, в некой степени.
Вы во многом правы, несомненно, – но для меня всегда было важно дать своему потенциальному спутнику Наилучшее, – наилучшую картинку, родственность душ (если любишь кого-то, – сможешь подстроиться и стать безупречной, идеальной подругой), прекрасных детей… Всё и сразу, – в комплексе. 
Картина не может быть завершенной, если на ней есть белые пятна. Счастье не может быть полным, по-моему, если ты не умница + красавица. Так ли, иначе, – компаньон не мог бы быть удовлетворённым мною в целом – может быть, у меня есть некие зачатка ума, – но сама я внешне – чудовище. Понимание этого и подводит меня к СУ. Я, – неудавшийся проект, я ошибка, «недоделанное» существо… 
P.S. О любви с первого взгляда, – разве может быть какая-то иная любовь? Если влюбляешься, – так молниеносно… Другой вопрос, – а достойна ли сама я ответной любви, способна ли я понравиться кому-либо сразу, как есть???

----------


## Unity

> Во-первых, если обратиться "в бессмертных киборгов" смогут только наши далекие потомки - нам-то это зачем?
> А во-вторых, я считаю, что нужно развивать медицину, биологию, а не "киборгологию" если так можно сказать. Научиться лечить рак, СПИД, и другие страшные болезни, не превращаясь при этом в машину...


 Во-1-х: дабы согреть свою душу (хотя, может быть, её вовсе не существует) осознанием того факта, что то, чем ты занимаешься, – не напрасно, что всё это призвано послужить величественной и прекрасной цели – стать даром бессмертия (или проклятием) своим далёким пра[…]внукам. 
Во-2-х: мы машины, органические машины, – и наш дизайнер, кем бы он ни был, был гением, нет спору – но почему бы и самим нам не начать модернизировать себя различными способами, инсталлируя в своё тело именно пластиковый насос вместо живого сердца, именно механические протезы вместо порой дрожащих рук, именно видеокамеры, способные «видеть» в различных спектрах, вместо наших чётко-отлаженных глаз??? 
Наш инженер потрудился на славу, – не пора ли теперь начать трудиться нам? Наше тело, – «…по умолчанию». Мы можем, исходя из него, творить нечто большее…

----------


## Orsana

> Дисморфофобия? Дисморфомания? У меня, – да… У Вас, смею предположить, – также, в некой степени.
> Вы во многом правы, несомненно, – но для меня всегда было важно дать своему потенциальному спутнику Наилучшее, – наилучшую картинку, родственность душ (если любишь кого-то, – сможешь подстроиться и стать безупречной, идеальной подругой), прекрасных детей… Всё и сразу, – в комплексе. 
> Картина не может быть завершенной, если на ней есть белые пятна. Счастье не может быть полным, по-моему, если ты не умница + красавица. Так ли, иначе, – компаньон не мог бы быть удовлетворённым мною в целом – может быть, у меня есть некие зачатка ума, – но сама я внешне – чудовище. Понимание этого и подводит меня к СУ. Я, – неудавшийся проект, я ошибка, «недоделанное» существо… 
> P.S. О любви с первого взгляда, – разве может быть какая-то иная любовь? Если влюбляешься, – так молниеносно… Другой вопрос, – а достойна ли сама я ответной любви, способна ли я понравиться кому-либо сразу, как есть???


 А хрен его знает, как это правильно называется... мне все равно если честно, я не лезу в такие дебри... мне просто не нравится то, что я вижу в зеркале по утрам...
Вы не понимаете одного - люди все разные, для каждого что-то важное в жизни - свое. Во-первых, бессмысленно стремиться к совершенству, оно не достижимо. А во-вторых, вы не допускаете мысли, что есть мужчины, для которых внешность - не главное? И если вы близки с другим человеком по духу ("сродство душ" - такое бывает редко, но бывает), то в конечном итоге, какая разница, как вы выглядите? И вы, такая, какая вы есть (у вас же есть наверное, какие-то увлечения, таланты, интересы) можете дать другому человеку больше, чем идеально красивая, но безмозглая пустышка? 
Подумайте еще вот о чем - ведь живут люди-инвалиды - без рук, без ног, вот они действительно не такие как все... и тем не менее, даже такие люди находят вое счастье и живут полноценно... у меня есть троюродная сестричка - красивая, молодая, умная, интересная девушка, но у нее нет правой руки от рождения... И она живет - нормально живет, не впадает в депрессии, не замыкается в себе, просто живет, как все другие люди, и знаете, общаясь с ней, уже через несколько минут забываешь, что с ней что-то не так...

----------


## Orsana

> Во-1-х: дабы согреть свою душу (хотя, может быть, её вовсе не существует) осознанием того факта, что то, чем ты занимаешься, – не напрасно, что всё это призвано послужить величественной и прекрасной цели – стать даром бессмертия (или проклятием) своим далёким пра[…]внукам. 
> Во-2-х: мы машины, органические машины, – и наш дизайнер, кем бы он ни был, был гением, нет спору – но почему бы и самим нам не начать модернизировать себя различными способами, инсталлируя в своё тело именно пластиковый насос вместо живого сердца, именно механические протезы вместо порой дрожащих рук, именно видеокамеры, способные «видеть» в различных спектрах, вместо наших чётко-отлаженных глаз??? 
> Наш инженер потрудился на славу, – не пора ли теперь начать трудиться нам? Наше тело, – «…по умолчанию». Мы можем, исходя из него, творить нечто большее…


 Нет. Это не мой путь категорически. Я лучше застрелюсь, чем соглашусь заменить живое сердце на пластиковый насос... а еще лучше, я засуну этот насос тому, кто мне это предложит, в такие места, о которых в приличном обществе не говорят...

----------


## Giorgino

"Вы бы хотели жить очень долго (миллионы лет) или вечно?"
Психика не выдержит.

----------


## Orsana

> "Вы бы хотели жить очень долго (миллионы лет) или вечно?"
> Психика не выдержит.


 Почему?
Если бы не только вы, а вообще все люди жили вечно (ну или хотя бы очень долго) - ваши любимые, близкие, родные - почему не выдержит?

----------


## Дима_

Если ваша жизнь хреновая, то вечно жить нет смысла. Но если она хорошая и появляется что-то новое - то есть смысл жить вечно!

----------


## Enot

> Если ваша жизнь хреновая, то вечно жить нет смысла. Но если она хорошая и появляется что-то новое - то есть смысл жить вечно!


 Какой радикальный подход...  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

> ...Вы не допускаете мысли, что есть мужчины, для которых внешность - не главное?


 Наукой подавно доказано, что визуальный канал восприятия мира даёт более 95% всей поступающей извне информации, – следовательно, стоит выглядеть сногсшибательно...  :Mad: 
Охотно предполагаю, что такие мужчины таки действительно существуют, – и даже есть вероятность некогда встретить такого, ощутить с ним искомый духовный резонанс… Но всё же чего-то в этом сценарии явно не достаёт, – а именно, красоты, некого глянцевого гламура, взаимного восхищения, некой бешеной страсти + психологический момент: разве сможешь быть рядом с своим возлюбленным, понимая, что сама ты – не лучшая, недостойная, проигрышный для него вариант, – а Он достоин лишь наилучшего, он достоин ангела, он достоин богини – а не меня, какой я есть…  Я не смогу стать для него центром вселенной… Я всегда буду недостойной, я всегда буду проблемой…  :Frown: 



> У меня есть троюродная сестричка - красивая, молодая, умная, интересная девушка, но у нее нет правой руки от рождения...


 У неё новейший французский бионический протез? А даже если и нет, – рука – далеко не самое главное в человеке. Важна душа, – важна внешность. Вместе, а не по отдельности…  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> Нет. Это не мой путь категорически. Я лучше застрелюсь, чем соглашусь заменить живое сердце на пластиковый насос... а еще лучше, я засуну этот насос тому, кто мне это предложит, в такие места, о которых в приличном обществе не говорят...


 О, как грубо!..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Киборгизация неизбежна, – таков путь Нового, впервые в истории Разумного Человечества, как по мне – и все те, кто ныне боится и «против», – всего лишь проигрывают от своего промедления и всеми своими протестами лишь зачем-то откладывают наступление Новой, Искусственной Эры, – не «поддельной», но являющейся чистым Искусством по сути своей. Искусством Жить, искусством любить свою жизнь, никогда-никогда не задумываясь о СУ. Можно оттягивать неизбежное, – но всё же однажды оно непременно случиться и Вы проснётесь в мире, в котором не будет более никого «настоящего», – все будут киборгами, полумашинами, рождёнными во плоти, воплотившимися в металле.  :Mad:

----------


## Orsana

> Наукой подавно доказано, что визуальный канал восприятия мира даёт более 95% всей поступающей извне информации, – следовательно, стоит выглядеть сногсшибательно... 
> Охотно предполагаю, что такие мужчины таки действительно существуют, – и даже есть вероятность некогда встретить такого, ощутить с ним искомый духовный резонанс… Но всё же чего-то в этом сценарии явно не достаёт, – а именно, красоты, некого глянцевого гламура, взаимного восхищения, некой бешеной страсти + психологический момент: разве сможешь быть рядом с своей возлюбленным, понимая, что сама я – не лучшая, недостойная, проигрышный для него вариант, – а Он достоин лишь наилучшего, он достоин ангела, он достоин богини – а не меня, какой я есть…  Я не смогу стать для него центром вселенной… Я всегда буду недостойной, я всегда буду проблемой… 
> 
> У неё новейший французский бионический протез? А даже если и нет, – рука – далеко не самое главное в человеке. Важна душа, – важна внешность. Вместе, а не по отдельности…


 Вот Вы же сами себе противоречите:



> разве сможешь быть рядом с своей возлюбленным, понимая, что сама я – не лучшая, недостойная, проигрышный для него вариант, – а Он достоин лишь наилучшего, он достоин ангела, он достоин богини – а не меня, какой я есть…


 


> А даже если и нет, – рука – далеко не самое главное в человеке. Важна душа, – важна внешность. Вместе, а не по отдельности… :


 Ведь именно это я и хочу до Вас донести! Ни рука, ни лицо, это не главное в человеке... Протез у нее, кстати, самый обычный, пластиковый, не функциональный, чисто косметический, чтобы отсутствие руки в глаза не бросалось.
А совершенства, идеала - нет, и не бывает. Нет Богинь на этой Земле... Даже те женщины, внешностью которой вы восхищаетесь, они все равно в чем-то несовершенны - у кого-то возможно родинка не там, шрамик там, прыщик, кроме того, тот голливудский идеал, на который многие ориентируются - это тонны косметики, самые дорогие в мире гримеры, пластические операции... в жизни они выглядят совсем не так прекрасно, как на экране...
Вот только поймите правильно, я не считаю, что внешность совсем не важна, мне моя некрасивость тоже много проблем в жизни создала и кучу комплексов... но это не та причина, из-за которой стоит убивать себя... с этим можно приноровиться жить, и поверьте, если бы это было моей единственной проблемой в жизни, я была бы счастливейшим человеком на планете... 
А тот мужчина, о котором вы говорите - да почему же вы считаете, что ему нужен весь этот "глянцевый гламур"? Может быть ему это не нужно абсолютно, и если он действительно умен, интеллигентен, образован, то это ему совершенно точно ни к чему... а вы, пытаясь привнести это в его жизнь, только создадите ему дискомфорт... Вспомните Эшли и Мелани из "Унесенных ветром" - они были близки именно внутренне, духовно, хотя Мелани была очень простенькая внешне, но Эшли не нужен был никто, кроме Мелани... ему не нужна была гораздо более яркая и красивая, но совершенно не близкая ему по духу Скарлетт...

----------


## Orsana

> О, как грубо!.. 
> Киборгизация неизбежна, – таков путь Нового, впервые в истории Разумного Человечества, как по мне – и все те, кто ныне боится и «против», – всего лишь проигрывают от своего промедления и всеми своими протестами лишь зачем-то откладывают наступление Новой, Искусственной Эры, – не «поддельной», но являющейся чистым Искусством по сути своей. Искусством Жить, искусством любить свою жизнь, никогда-никогда не задумываясь о СУ. Можно оттягивать неизбежное, – но всё же однажды оно непременно случиться и Вы проснётесь в мире, в котором не будет более никого «настоящего», – все будут киборгами, полумашинами, рождёнными во плоти, воплотившимися в металле.


 Нет, надеюсь, я до этого не доживу. Грубо, а Вы как хотели? Если кто посмеет мне навязывать такой путь, еще и не такое получит...
Это не боязнь, здесь гораздо более глубокие причины... я не являюсь сторонником Поля Брэгга, но одна фраза из его книги мне врезалась в память на всю оставшуюся жизнь (может быть, цитата не точная, но как-то так): "секунда за секундой, минута за минутой, час за часом наше верное, преданное сердце работает, чтобы сохранять жизнь". Я люблю свое сердце, я благодарна ему за его Дар. Оно, сердце, дарит мне жизнь, благодаря его неустанной работе днем и ночью я живу, и после этого я его предам, заменю на какой-то вонючий механический насос? Я не смогу жить и уважать себя после этого... вот тогда точно только один путь - выйти в окно... но в общем, я думаю и надеюсь, такого и не будет никогда...
Вот это и есть "искусство любить свою жизнь", а не чужеродные железки...
Если наше будущее таково - то я хочу умереть, не дожив до такого будущего. 
Не, железки (механизмы) я тоже очень люблю и уважаю, но только не в виде протезов...

----------


## Unity

> Нет Богинь на этой Земле...


 Есть среди девчонок «богини», – и, наверное, именно поэтому я и выросла Би.
Парни бывают красивыми, – но ведь девчонок-красоток – пруд пруди! Некоторые из них кажутся идеальными, – с косметикой и без неё – главного ведь не спрячешь, – чарующую гармонию образа, обусловленную первоклассной наследственностью. Такие сестрёнки прекрасны, – вечером и поутру, в ночнике и под дождём, с поплывшей тушью…  :Mad: 



> А тот мужчина, о котором вы говорите - да почему же вы считаете, что ему нужен весь этот "глянцевый гламур"? Может быть ему это не нужно абсолютно, и если он действительно умен, интеллигентен, образован, то это ему совершенно точно ни к чему...


 Глянцевый гламур, – лишь дань естественной красоте человека. Гламур не нов, – он существовал всегда, просто раньше его так не именовали. Гламур, – это некий собирательный образ возвышенной, идеалистической, неземной красоты; эти слова, по сути, синонимы. Красота ценится всеми, всегда, – и в особенности парнями. Если ты не прекрасна, – что можешь дать своему милому? Повод сбежать к прекрасной «коллеге»?..  :Frown: 

Разве можно чувствовать себя человеком, не будучи «идеальной», «нормальной» во всех отношениях?  :Confused:

----------


## Orsana

> Есть среди девчонок «богини», – и, наверное, именно поэтому я и выросла Би.
> Парни бывают красивыми, – но ведь девчонок-красоток – пруд пруди! Некоторые из них кажутся идеальными, – с косметикой и без неё – главного ведь не спрячешь, – чарующую гармонию образа, обусловленную первоклассной наследственностью. Такие сестрёнки прекрасны, – вечером и поутру, в ночнике и под дождём, с поплывшей тушью… 
> 
> Глянцевый гламур, – лишь дань естественной красоте человека. Гламур не нов, – он существовал всегда, просто раньше его так не именовали. Гламур, – это некий собирательный образ возвышенной, идеалистической, неземной красоты; эти слова, по сути, синонимы. Красота ценится всеми, всегда, – и в особенности парнями. Если ты не прекрасна, – что можешь дать своему милому? Повод сбежать к прекрасной «коллеге»?.. 
> 
> Разве можно чувствовать себя человеком, не будучи «идеальной», «нормальной» во всех отношениях?


 Ох нет, нет, и нет... Гламур - это не красота, отнюдь... гламур - это искусственная напыщенная псевдокрасота куклы-пустышки, у которой ничего внутри. Гламур - это навязанный нам с запада образ, причем, отвратительный на мой взгляд...  Причем, что печально, не только внешности, но и образа жизни...
Почему вы всех мужчин априори считаете такими идиотами, которым ничего, кроме гламурной пустышки с дыркой, простите, между ног, ничего не нужно? да, есть такие парни, их даже много, но вам-то они зачем? Это такие же пустышки, только в мужском варианте... Я Вам еще раз предлагаю - перечитайте "Унесенные ветром" и взаимоотношения троицы Скарлетт-Мелани-Эшли. Ведь яркой, "гламурной", как сейчас бы сказали, Скарлетт Эшли предпочел гораздо более богатую внутренне "серую мышку" Мелани...

----------


## Unity

> Ох нет, нет, и нет... Гламур - это не красота, отнюдь... гламур - это искусственная напыщенная псевдокрасота куклы-пустышки, у которой ничего внутри. Гламур - это навязанный нам с запада образ, причем, отвратительный на мой взгляд...  Причем, что печально, не только внешности, но и образа жизни...


 «Куклы» почему-то всегда были для меня возвышенными идеалами, – ведь, имея красоту, они могут позволить себе не развиваться – или могут стать академиками, если захотят. Они кажутся идеальными, для них открыты все пути, они могут быть, кем пожелают, – беззаботными мотыльками, проводящими ночи в клубе под коксом – или же стать министрами государств, – если только того пожелают. Они, – величайшие творения Природы, произведения её искусства, величайшие цветы эволюции протяжностью во много миллионов лет… Они, – таки богини…  :Smile: 
Но разве Запад не выше нас, «северян», во всех без исключения, отношениях?  :Confused:  Запад дал нашей неприкаянной молодёжи концепцию субкультур, например, чего сами мы никогда прежде не знали. Запад даёт нам образ культуры, искусства, Запад строит погоду во всём: от моды до автомобилей. А сами мы, – кто? Дикие Русичи… Милый мы народ, не спорю, – но где же Наша культура? Будь она у нас, создай мы её, – никому бы не пришлось ничего копировать с Запада…

----------


## Unity

> Почему вы всех мужчин априори считаете такими идиотами, которым ничего, кроме гламурной пустышки с дыркой, простите, между ног, ничего не нужно? да, есть такие парни, их даже много, но вам-то они зачем? Это такие же пустышки, только в мужском варианте... Я Вам еще раз предлагаю - перечитайте "Унесенные ветром" и взаимоотношения троицы Скарлетт-Мелани-Эшли. Ведь яркой, "гламурной", как сейчас бы сказали, Скарлетт Эшли предпочел гораздо более богатую внутренне "серую мышку" Мелани...


 Я просто всегда полагала, что, если любишь кого-то, стоит дать ему всё, всё наилучшее, наивысшее, – и быть для Него не просто идеалистической компаньонкой, понимающей Его с полуслова (а в дальнейшем, изучив Его досконально, – и вовсе без слов), но и кем-то такой, от одного вида которой у Него пропадал бы дар речи и в голову приходила одна только мысль… Тогда бы всё было идеально, – а так, – кому может быть интересна умная, но всё же серая-пресерая мышь? Таким светит лишь роль матери-одиночки, парни не любят таких…  :Frown: 
P.S. Всегда считала читать разного рода «love story» «преступлением», – ведь существует жанр Sci-fi – а продолжительность жизни у нас не бесконечна, – всего ведь не перечитать…  :Mad:

----------


## Orsana

> «Куклы» почему-то всегда были для меня возвышенными идеалами, – ведь, имея красоту, они могут позволить себе не развиваться – или могут стать академиками, если захотят. Они кажутся идеальными, для них открыты все пути, они могут быть, кем пожелают, – беззаботными мотыльками, проводящими ночи в клубе под коксом – или же стать министрами государств, – если только того пожелают. Они, – величайшие творения Природы, произведения её искусства, величайшие цветы эволюции протяжностью во много миллионов лет… Они, – таки богини… 
> Но разве Запад не выше нас, «северян», во всех без исключения, отношениях?  Запад дал нашей неприкаянной молодёжи концепцию субкультур, например, чего сами мы никогда прежде не знали. Запад даёт нам образ культуры, искусства, Запад строит погоду во всём: от моды до автомобилей. А сами мы, – кто? Дикие Русичи… Милый мы народ, не спорю, – но где же Наша культура? Будь она у нас, создай мы её, – никому бы не пришлось ничего копировать с Запада…


 Ой, Вы знаете, Вы для меня просто загадка... вроде очень неглупый, начитанный, интеллектуальный  человек, но иногда пишете, простите, ерунду... Вы правы, красивым женщинам проще жить на свете - в том смысле, что им проще вызывать симпатию, манипулировать людьми. Но если кроме красоты, у таких женщин ничего нет в голове (именно их я называю "куклами") то вряд ли они чего-то серьезного добьются в жизни... если только удачно выйдут замуж... но Вы считаете, что в этом вся жизнь - быть красивой гламурной безмозглой куклой, ходить в клубы и на дискотеки, одеваться по последней моде - и это все? Это жизнь даже не хомячка - амебы. И вы страдаете из-за того, что не можете позволить себе жить жизнью амебы? 
Поверьте, кроме клубов, дискотек и модных вечеринок, есть еще куча куда более интересных вещей... Займитесь например, разведением собак - раз уж вам, как и мне, природа не дала красоты, выводите совершенство у животных... займитесь творчеством - создавайте то совершенство, которого вам недодала природа... 
В конце концов, если вам так невыносима мысль, что вы не идеальны внешне - кто мешает сделать вам пластическую операцию? Знаете, есть такие люди - транссексуалы, они считают, что родились "не в своем теле" - мужчина в теле женщины, женщина в теле мужчины. Они страдают из-за этого очень сильно - и в конечном итоге, с помощью гормонотерапии, сложных операций добиваются желаемого соответствия внешнего и внутреннего мира. Вам в этом смысле еще проще - попробуйте! 
Насчет Запада - вы считаете, то, что сейчас идет по телевизору, культурой? Не спорю, у них много талантливых писателей, хороших фильмов, но 90% западной потребительской индустрии направлено на удовлетворение потребностей амебоподобного обывателя - (как впрочем и наше нынешнее "искусство" - именно поэтому, я например, не сморю телевизор вообще... Вы упоминали в другой теме книгу Брэдбери "451 градус по Фаренгейту" - так вот там очень точно описано состояние нынешней культуры в обществе...

----------


## Orsana

> Я просто всегда полагала, что, если любишь кого-то, стоит дать ему всё, всё наилучшее, наивысшее, – и быть для Него не просто идеалистической компаньонкой, понимающей Его с полуслова (а в дальнейшем, изучив Его досконально, – и вовсе без слов), но и кем-то такой, от одного вида которой у Него пропадал бы дар речи и в голову приходила одна только мысль… Тогда бы всё было идеально, – а так, – кому может быть интересна умная, но всё же серая-пресерая мышь? Таким светит лишь роль матери-одиночки, парни не любят таких… 
> P.S. Всегда считала читать разного рода «love story» «преступлением», – ведь существует жанр Sci-fi – а продолжительность жизни у нас не бесконечна, – всего ведь не перечитать…


 Я с Вами не соглашусь здесь, вы поймите, мужчина - это не компьютер, запрограммированный но определенную внешность, он живой человек, и у всех мужчин представления об идеале разные... а кроме того, Вы упускаете из виду, что каждый человек - неповторимая личность, в которой совокупность ее душевных, интеллектуальных, творческих, и т. д. качеств может оказаться куда важнее внешности... и что другой человек может полюбить именно этого человека именно таким, какой он есть, со всеми его недостатками, именно эту внешность, а не какую-то другую. Скажите, Вы любите свою маму? Если любите, то за что? - За то что она идеал красоты? А если не идеал, то все равно ведь наверное, любите? И вовсе не за ее внешность, а за ее доброту, любовь, заботу, просто за то, что она - Мама. 
Ну и наконец, если Вас НАСТОЛЬКО мучит Ваше несовершенство, как я уже говорила - сделайте пластическую операцию... Вот только уверяю, вряд ли Вы станете от этого счастливее, потому что у Вас странные иллюзии о мире, и далеко не факт, что став идеалом красоты, Вы сможете стать идеалом для того человека, которого полюбите. 
А "Унесенные ветром" - это отнюдь не love story и мне честно говоря, очень жаль, чо многие люди ее таковой считают. Она намного глубже и многограннее, чем просто love story, и кстати, без хэппи-энда. Эта книга не только о любви, и я бы даже сказала, совсем не о любви. Она сложная, многогранная, и очень талантливая, она прежде всего об истории американского Юга, о выживании людей в сложных исторических условиях Гражданской войны 1861-65 года, о сложных человеческих взаимоотношениях, о сильных и слабых людях, о "старой гвардии" американского Юга, - гордых, благородных, прекрасных людях, но абсолютно не приспособленных для новой жизни, оказавшихся не готовыми к поражению... которые, собственно и названы в романе "унесенными ветром", пытавшихся сохранить старый уклад, старый образ жизни в новых исторических условиях... и о других - которые смогли выжить и подняться... ох, всего не перескажешь, но книга ОЧЕНЬ глубокая, талантливая, с множеством прекрасно вырисованных разных человеческих характеров и судеб... очень советую, поверьте это совсем не сопливый бабий роман о любви, это совсем иного уровня литература...

----------


## Unity

> Ой, Вы знаете, Вы для меня просто загадка... вроде очень неглупый, начитанный, интеллектуальный  человек, но иногда пишете, простите, ерунду...


 Я не загадка, я всего только «…специал», используя термин с романа Ф. К. Дика «Мечтают ли андроиды об электроовцах». 



> Вы правы, красивым женщинам проще жить на свете - в том смысле, что им проще вызывать симпатию, манипулировать людьми. Но если кроме красоты, у таких женщин ничего нет в голове (именно их я называю "куклами") то вряд ли они чего-то серьезного добьются в жизни... если только удачно выйдут замуж...


 У «Барби» всегда есть что-то внутри, – другой вопрос, желают ли они сами добиваться чего-либо значительного – ведь, может быть, некой конкретной леди вполне по духу быть чьей-либо содержанкой и развлекаться всю свою жизнь в своё удовольствие, Притворяясь дурочкой.

----------


## Unity

> В конце концов, если вам так невыносима мысль, что вы не идеальны внешне - кто мешает сделать вам пластическую операцию? Знаете, есть такие люди - транссексуалы, они считают, что родились "не в своем теле" - мужчина в теле женщины, женщина в теле мужчины. Они страдают из-за этого очень сильно - и в конечном итоге, с помощью гормонотерапии, сложных операций добиваются желаемого соответствия внешнего и внутреннего мира. Вам в этом смысле еще проще - попробуйте!


 Вы сразили меня сейчас в самое сердце!!! Гром и молнии!.. А если я сейчас скажу, что сама я, – non-op интергендер MtF – что тогда???  :Big Grin: 



> Насчет Запада - вы считаете, то, что сейчас идет по телевизору, культурой?


 А как на счёт каналов Discovery, Animal Planet, Explorer, History Channel?..

----------


## Unity

> Поверьте, кроме клубов, дискотек и модных вечеринок, есть еще куча куда более интересных вещей... Займитесь например, разведением собак - раз уж вам, как и мне, природа не дала красоты, выводите совершенство у животных... займитесь творчеством - создавайте то совершенство, которого вам недодала природа...


 Природа, – моё глобальное «языческое» божество, если угодно, – Природа не повинна в том, что я родилась каким-то мутантом… Я сама виновата, только я…  :Frown: 
Люди испокон веков занимаются выборочной селекцией растений, животных, – но не самих себя. Почему же всё обстоит именно так? Не само ли человечество в первую очередь нуждается в улучшении? Заметьте, – не однократной модернизации – но вечной, беспрестанной модификации, бессрочной, не прекращающейся никогда эволюции. 
Зачем это может быть нам необходимым? Например, для того, чтобы впредь никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах не рождались создания, способные комплексовать, стеснятся собственной внешности, своего же собственного врождённого облика.  :Big Grin:  Дабы единственным поводом для т.н. «зависти» средь людей был личный уровень IQ, степени и грани талантов, умения, способности, опыт, – а не фотогеничность…

----------


## Unity

> Поверьте, кроме клубов, дискотек и модных вечеринок, есть еще куча куда более интересных вещей... Займитесь например, разведением собак - раз уж вам, как и мне, природа не дала красоты, выводите совершенство у животных... займитесь творчеством - создавайте то совершенство, которого вам недодала природа...


 Природа, – моё глобальное «языческое» божество, если угодно, – Природа не повинна в том, что я родилась каким-то мутантом… Я сама виновата, только я…  :Frown: 
Люди испокон веков занимаются выборочной селекцией растений, животных, – но не самих себя. Почему же всё обстоит именно так? Не само ли человечество в первую очередь нуждается в улучшении? 
Зачем это может быть нам необходимым? Например, для того, чтобы впредь никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах не рождались создания, способные комплексовать, стеснятся собственной внешности, своего же собственного врождённого облика.  :Big Grin:  Дабы единственным поводом для т.н. «зависти» средь людей был личный уровень IQ, степени и грани талантов, умения, способности, опыт, – а не фотогеничность…

----------


## Orsana

> У «Барби» всегда есть что-то внутри, – другой вопрос, желают ли они сами добиваться чего-либо значительного – ведь, может быть, некой конкретной леди вполне по духу быть чьей-либо содержанкой и развлекаться всю свою жизнь в своё удовольствие, Притворяясь дурочкой.


 Так не может быть. Если у человека есть "что-то внутри", то он никогда не сможет просто "развлекаться  в свое удовольствие", не сможет жить жизнью амебы, всегда захочется чего-то большего. И притворяться дурой не удастся, во всяком случае, в течение долгого времени. И надоест быстро.

----------


## Unity

> Скажите, Вы любите свою маму? Если любите, то за что? - За то что она идеал красоты?


 К сожалению, даже у самых «чистокровных» родителей могут рождаться неприглядные дети… Загадка природы, может быть, пресловутая телегония… 
Мама, – модель, как по мне, – и будь она какой-то иной, не ведаю, право, смогла бы чувствовать к ней то, что ощущаю сейчас. Ведь «…внешность, – видимая душа; душа, – невидимая внешность». © Ошо. 



> Ну и наконец, если Вас НАСТОЛЬКО мучит Ваше несовершенство, как я уже говорила - сделайте пластическую операцию... Вот только уверяю, вряд ли Вы станете от этого счастливее, потому что у Вас странные иллюзии о мире, и далеко не факт, что став идеалом красоты, Вы сможете стать идеалом для того человека, которого полюбите.


 В моём случае это крайне непросто.  :Frown:  А неземная красота, – это именно то, что очень хотелось бы подарить любимому парню, – ибо ничего меньшего Он не заслуживает. Естественно быть прекрасной, болезненно быть «…просто собой».  :Frown:

----------


## Orsana

> Вы сразили меня сейчас в самое сердце!!! Гром и молнии!.. А если я сейчас скажу, что сама я, – non-op интергендер MtF – что тогда???


 А что тут можно сказать? Удачи и успехов Вам в достижении цели, желаю, чтобы все получилось так, как Вам хочется, и Вы наконец достигли соответствия внешнего облика и внутреннего содержания. 
Возможно, в достижении душевного равновесия Вам поможет общение с единомышленниками - форумов таких сейчас много, думаю. Вы и без меня их знаете. 




> А как на счёт каналов Discovery, Animal Planet, Explorer, History Channel?..


 Неплохо, в общем. Но тот же Animal Planet в печенках застревает через несколько часов... довольно однообразно, на самом деле, и много повторов...

----------


## Orsana

> Природа, – моё глобальное «языческое» божество, если угодно, – Природа не повинна в том, что я родилась каким-то мутантом… Я сама виновата, только я… 
> Люди испокон веков занимаются выборочной селекцией растений, животных, – но не самих себя. Почему же всё обстоит именно так? Не само ли человечество в первую очередь нуждается в улучшении? 
> Зачем это может быть нам необходимым? Например, для того, чтобы впредь никогда, ни за что, ни при каких обстоятельствах не рождались создания, способные комплексовать, стеснятся собственной внешности, своего же собственного врождённого облика.  Дабы единственным поводом для т.н. «зависти» средь людей был личный уровень IQ, степени и грани талантов, умения, способности, опыт, – а не фотогеничность…


 Я вам, как собаковод с более чем 15-летним стажем скажу - даже при многолетней целенаправленной селекции даже от супер-пупер Чемпионов по красоте рождаются порой такие уродцы... так что не выход это. Процент, конечно, будет выше, но полностью избежать не удастся.

----------


## Orsana

> К сожалению, даже у самых «чистокровных» родителей могут рождаться неприглядные дети… Загадка природы, может быть, пресловутая телегония… 
> Мама, – модель, как по мне, – и будь она какой-то иной, не ведаю, право, смогла бы чувствовать к ней то, что ощущаю сейчас. Ведь «…внешность, – видимая душа; душа, – невидимая внешность». © Ошо. 
> 
> В моём случае это крайне непросто.  А неземная красота, – это именно то, что очень хотелось бы подарить любимому парню, – ибо ничего меньшего Он не заслуживает. Естественно быть прекрасной, болезненно быть «…просто собой».


 А что, будь мама некрасивой, вы бы ее не любили? Да скорее всего, и не любите, любите "красивую картинку", а не человека...
В таком случае могу сказать только, что мне жаль вас - у вас видимо, нет близких взаимоотношений с матерью, то ли она Вам недодала чего-то, то ли у Вас настолько атрофирована способность любить, может и все вместе, гадать не буду... Вам видимо, не знакомо такое чувство, как "абсолютная любовь" - когда любишь человека не за что-то, а просто так, таким, какой он есть, со всеми недостатками... у меня именно такое отношение к матери, хотя по-большому счету, взаимоотношения у нас  с с ней сложные, но я люблю ее несмотря ни на что...
А когда Ваша мать состарится, потеряет свою красоту, Вы перестанете ее любить?

----------


## Unity

> Так не может быть. Если у человека есть "что-то внутри", то он никогда не сможет просто "развлекаться  в свое удовольствие", не сможет жить жизнью амебы, всегда захочется чего-то большего.


 Быть может, они веселятся на многие годы «наперёд», – пред тем, как стать нежными, чувственными, идеалистическими матерями, отрекающимися от всего ради предоставления своим чадам должного воспитания, присущего нашей Новой суровой Русской «аристократии»?  :Confused: 
Меня так удивляет Ваша предвзятая враждебность ко всем этим ангелам… не могу обозначить их как-то иначе…  :Big Grin: 
P.S. Людям свойственно желать чего-то большего… Но, к сожалению, одного лишь желания зачастую оказывается недостаточно, – а далеко не у каждого человека есть некая «вера» в саму возможность достижения намеченных целей. Поэтому и происходит своего рода «застой» в течение жизни – и она становиться невыносимой.  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> А что, будь мама некрасивой, вы бы ее не любили? Да скорее всего, и не любите, любите "красивую картинку", а не человека...
> В таком случае могу сказать только, что мне жаль вас - у вас видимо, нет близких взаимоотношений с матерью, то ли она Вам недодала чего-то, то ли у Вас настолько атрофирована способность любить, может и все вместе, гадать не буду... Вам видимо, не знакомо такое чувство, как "абсолютная любовь" - когда любишь человека не за что-то, а просто так, таким, какой он есть, со всеми недостатками... 
> А когда Ваша мать состарится, потеряет свою красоту, Вы перестанете ее любить?


 И Вы опять угадали… Был развод, когда мне было 4, – и в итоге выросла у бабушки с дедушкой – а это ведь уже не семья, а некий эрзац… Выросла неким "фашистом", по мнению дедушки-ветерана-военного  :Smile: 
Ангела невозможно «перестать любить», – даже напротив, любопытно, какой станет она в старости, если вообще до неё доживёт, с её-то здоровьем… Любишь ведь не телесную статуэтку, – любишь незримую ту энергию, ей управляющую.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Unity

> Я вам, как собаковод с более чем 15-летним стажем скажу - даже при многолетней целенаправленной селекции даже от супер-пупер Чемпионов по красоте рождаются порой такие уродцы... так что не выход это. Процент, конечно, будет выше, но полностью избежать не удастся.


 Не было бы мудрым вспомнить о некогда забытой евгенике, – или генетике, говоря по-современному – и в добровольно-принудительном порядке пресечь нежеланные, неблагоприятные генные линии, – подобно тому, как садовник отсекает всё лишнее, формируя с хаотичной ранее кроны живую скульптуру?  :Confused: 
P.S. Легче изуродовать априори прекрасного человека, нежели серой мыши придать облик гламурного ангела…  :Big Grin:

----------


## Orsana

> Быть может, они веселятся на многие годы «наперёд», – пред тем, как стать нежными, чувственными, идеалистическими матерями, отрекающимися от всего ради предоставления своим чадам должного воспитания, присущего нашей Новой суровой Русской «аристократии»?


 Ой, Вы сейчас рассуждаете чисто как Скарлетт, жаль, что вы не хотите почитать эту замечательную книгу... та тоже думала, что вот когда она достигнет всего, чего хочет, станет богатой и независимой, то она станет настоящей Леди - утонченной, скромной, вежливой, благородной ("ах, какою леди до кончиков ногтей она тогда станет!") - а пока можно идти по головам. Но не понимала, что это либо есть, либо нет - и настоящей Леди конечно же, так никогда и не стала... 



> Меня так удивляет Ваша предвзятая враждебность ко всем этим ангелам… не могу обозначить их как-то иначе…


 А меня удивляют ваши потрясающие иллюзии в отношении их... Если Вы действительно MtF, о я понимаю, откуда у Вас такие иллюзии - Вы слишком плохо знаете их "изнутри", и мечтая иметь то, что они имеют от рождения, идеализируете их, превозносите до небес те качества, которые Вам кажутся истинно женскими, и приобретя которые, по-Вашему мнению, Вы только и сможете стать настоящей женщиной. Но это совсем не так, поверьте. Это не женщины, это пустоголовая подделка под женщин, подстилка, не больше. 



> P.S. Людям свойственно желать чего-то большего… Но, к сожалению, одного лишь желания зачастую оказывается недостаточно, – а далеко не у каждого человека есть некая «вера» в саму возможность достижения намеченных целей. Поэтому и происходит своего рода «застой» в течение жизни – и она становиться невыносимой.


 Да, здесь согласна... И даже не знаю, что здесь сказать, все зависит от того, насколько эти цели реальны... если реальны - нужно стремиться их добиваться несмотря ни на что, если нет, то единственный выход, искать себя в чем-то другом...

----------


## Orsana

> И Вы опять угадали… Был развод, когда мне было 4, – и в итоге выросла у бабушки с дедушкой – а это ведь уже не семья, а некий эрзац… Выросла неким "фашистом", по мнению дедушки-ветерана-военного 
> Ангела невозможно «перестать любить», – даже напротив, любопытно, какой станет она в старости, если вообще до неё доживёт, с её-то здоровьем… Любишь ведь не телесную статуэтку, – любишь незримую ту энергию, ей управляющую.


 Вот здесь Вы правы... Ведь действительно любишь не "телесную статуэтку" и даже не "незримую энергию" - любишь человека, личность, такого, какой он есть. Вот поэтому я люблю свою маму, хотя у меня с ней далеко не все гладко в отношениях, любила бабушку, хотя с ней мы тоже очень часто не сходились во взглядах, люблю дедулю... а вот отца ненавижу, он мне отвратителен как человек, как личность, полностью, "от и до", все его взгляды, мысли, мировоззрение, даже его голос и манера держаться...

----------


## Orsana

> Не было бы мудрым вспомнить о некогда забытой евгенике, – или генетике, говоря по-современному – и в добровольно-принудительном порядке пресечь нежеланные, неблагоприятные генные линии, – подобно тому, как садовник отсекает всё лишнее, формируя с хаотичной ранее кроны живую скульптуру? 
> P.S. Легче изуродовать априори прекрасного человека, нежели серой мыши придать облик гламурного ангела…


 Я же Вам говорю, даже не останавливаясь на морально-этическом аспекте - это бесполезно. "Улучшить породу" конечно можно, но будет большое количество невписывающихся в идеал их всех куда?
А во-вторых, это самый настоящий фашизм, уж извините.
И в третьих, по какому принципу предлагаете вести отбор? По красоте? А ум? Как Вы полагаете, кто ценнее для общества - гламурная безмозглая подстилка для быдла, или Эйнштейн, Ньютон, Дарвин?

----------


## Unity

> А меня удивляют ваши потрясающие иллюзии в отношении их... Если Вы действительно MtF, о я понимаю, откуда у Вас такие иллюзии - Вы слишком плохо знаете их "изнутри", и мечтая иметь то, что они имеют от рождения, идеализируете их, превозносите до небес те качества, которые Вам кажутся истинно женскими, и приобретя которые, по-Вашему мнению, Вы только и сможете стать настоящей женщиной. Но это совсем не так, поверьте. Это не женщины, это пустоголовая подделка под женщин, подстилка, не больше.


 Стереотип физической привлекательности, похоже, сразил и меня…  :Big Grin: 
Но разве не утончённые леди из высших общественных «каст» не являются ныне изысканными идеалами современного человека? Кто, если не они, могут быть одарёнными как великолепной и слепящей красотой, так и возвышенными нравственными качествами? Кто, если не они, могут полностью посвятить себя своей паре вначале, не заботясь о завтрашнем дне, а затем и детям, коим смогут дать всё наилучшее в мире? Аристократия всегда отличалась некой особенной куртуазностью, высокими моральными идеалами, образованностью, острым умом… Высший класс в РФ в наше время, – та же знать и голубая кровь… С кого, если не с них, можно брать пример, на кого ещё, кроме них, можно ориентироваться?  :Frown:

----------


## Unity

> ...А вот отца ненавижу, он мне отвратителен как человек, как личность, полностью, "от и до", все его взгляды, мысли, мировоззрение, даже его голос и манера держаться...


 А я своего отца видела лишь несколько раз в жизни, – поэтому он для меня фактически не существует как человек, никаких негативных эмоций, – его попросту нет, он для меня «умер», хотя и формально живой… Поэтому, может быть, у меня и сформировался столь отвратительный образ «мужчины», бросающего свою пару с ребёнком… А зачем тогда вообще было сходиться? Зачем тогда дети, – если затем от них убегать? Зачем тогда вообще семья?.. Зачем игры с детской судьбой???  :Mad:

----------


## Unity

> Я же Вам говорю, даже не останавливаясь на морально-этическом аспекте - это бесполезно. "Улучшить породу" конечно можно, но будет большое количество невписывающихся в идеал их всех куда?
> А во-вторых, это самый настоящий фашизм, уж извините.
> И в третьих, по какому принципу предлагаете вести отбор? По красоте? А ум? Как Вы полагаете, кто ценнее для общества - гламурная безмозглая подстилка для быдла, или Эйнштейн, Ньютон, Дарвин?


 Да, простите, здесь уж я, наверное, перегнула палку, прейдя к крайности… Я лишь имела в виду: человек, – идеал, если сам себя таким ощущает, если ему комфортно быть тем, кем он есть – и совершенно неважно, что кому-то со стороны, может быть, он и не кажется Афродитой или Аполлоном. 
Что же можем наблюдать сейчас? Некий энный процент человечества, индивидуумы, страдающие различными вариациями единственного ужасающего феномена неприятия себя, зря прожигают весь срок своих жизней, прячась от прочих людей в покоях с запертыми дверями и жалюзи, избегая других на протяжении всей своей краткой, преисполненной страданиями жизни, не имея возможности обрести, казалось бы, столь естественное, «элементарное» благо, – пару, близкое родственное существо.

----------


## Orsana

> Стереотип физической привлекательности, похоже, сразил и меня… 
> Но разве не утончённые леди из высших общественных «каст» не являются ныне изысканными идеалами современного человека? Кто, если не они, могут быть одарёнными как великолепной и слепящей красотой, так и возвышенными нравственными качествами? Кто, если не они, могут полностью посвятить себя своей паре вначале, не заботясь о завтрашнем дне, а затем и детям, коим смогут дать всё наилучшее в мире? Аристократия всегда отличалась некой особенной куртуазностью, высокими моральными идеалами, образованностью, острым умом… Высший класс в РФ в наше время, – та же знать и голубая кровь… С кого, если не с них, можно брать пример, на кого ещё, кроме них, можно ориентироваться?


 Ааа, вот теперь я понимаю, откуда у Вас такая путаница в голове.
Гламур и аристократия - это не одно и то же, это вещи абсолютно разные. Кстати, существует ли аристократия как таковая в наше время? Я сильно не уверена. Разве что английская монархия и прочие еще сохранившиеся монархии, вот это аристократия. Вас, судя по всему, привлекает образ утонченной леди-аристократки из прошлого, вроде той, какие описаны в исторических романах. Да, они по своему были прекрасны, образованы, они были "высшим классом" общества... но увы, они  "унесенные ветром", а скорее даже временем. Не знаю, возможно ли в наше время вообще найти что-либо подобное... 
Но кстати, аристократами были по крови. 
А "гламур" - никакого отношения к аристократии не имеет, это мерзкая, убогая жалкая подделка под красоту, это подмена жизненных принципов пластмассовыми идеалами, торжествующая глупость, пошлость и мещанство, всепоглощающая идея о том, что быть тупой "дыркой" - это круто, здорово, зашибись. Подумайте сами - могла ли аристократическая леди из прошлого менять партнеров как перчатки? Да она тут же прослыла бы проституткой, а у современных "гламурных" идиоток это норма жизни. О каком уме и высоких моральных идеалах Вы можете говорить, если смысл и цель нынешней гламурной дырки - найти парня покруче, одеться помоднее, каждый день таскаться в клубы - и это ВСЯ жизнь, больше нет НИЧЕГО, потому что в голове даже не мозжечок, а так, одна молекула серого мозгового вещества, подыхающая от одиночества.




> А я своего отца видела лишь несколько раз в жизни, – поэтому он для меня фактически не существует как человек, никаких негативных эмоций, – его попросту нет, он для меня «умер», хотя и формально живой… Поэтому, может быть, у меня и сформировался столь отвратительный образ «мужчины», бросающего свою пару с ребёнком… А зачем тогда вообще было сходиться? Зачем тогда дети, – если затем от них убегать? Зачем тогда вообще семья?.. Зачем игры с детской судьбой???


 Нет, мой живет с нами, и каждый день пытается строить из себя нечто, чем он не является... это непомерно раздутое, как квакающая лягушка, чувство собственной важности и исключительности, проявляющееся буквально в каждом слове, движении, фразе... при том, что на самом-то деле не представляет собой ничего... 
Просто противен как личность, терпеть таких не могу... надо же было маме еще найти такого...




> Да, простите, здесь уж я, наверное, перегнула палку, прейдя к крайности… Я лишь имела в виду: человек, – идеал, если сам себя таким ощущает, если ему комфортно быть тем, кем он есть – и совершенно неважно, что кому-то со стороны, может быть, он и не кажется Афродитой или Аполлоном. 
> Что же можем наблюдать сейчас? Некий энный процент человечества, индивидуумы, страдающие различными вариациями единственного ужасающего феномена неприятия себя, зря прожигают весь срок своих жизней, прячась от прочих людей в покоях с запертыми дверями и жалюзи, избегая других на протяжении всей своей краткой, преисполненной страданиями жизни, не имея возможности обрести, казалось бы, столь естественное, «элементарное» благо, – пару, близкое родственное существо.


 Ну для совсем уж клинических случаев есть пластические хирурги... но вообще я считаю неправильным такой подход... кстати, если всю жизнь прятаться, то как же найти его - близкое, родственное существо?
Но это не единственный аспект жизни... можно найти себя в чем-то другом - в творчестве, искусстве, в том же разведении собак, кошек, хомячков, фиалок... есть куча интереснейших занятий помимо того, чтобы всю жизнь сидеть и тоскливо ждать принца на белом коне...
Кстати, когда ты увлечен чем-то, то найти партнера среди единомышленников гораздо проще...

----------


## Unity

> Ааа, вот теперь я понимаю, откуда у Вас такая путаница в голове.
> Гламур и аристократия - это не одно и то же, это вещи абсолютно разные. Кстати, существует ли аристократия как таковая в наше время?


 Аристократия всегда казалась прекрасной, – по крови, манерам, образованности… 
А леди, в идеале, находила одного-единственного компаньона, не менее изысканного и величественного, чем сама, и «…жили они долго и счастливо, душа в душу», – ввиду своей удивительной мудрости, развитой не по годам… 
Разве ныне не так?  :Frown:  Одна девчонка, один компаньон, в дальнейшем много прекрасных детей, – образцово-показательная семья, ни в чём никогда не нуждающаяся… Чем не аристократия, белая кость?

----------


## Orsana

> Аристократия всегда казалась прекрасной, – по крови, манерам, образованности… 
> А леди, в идеале, находила одного-единственного компаньона, не менее изысканного и величественного, чем сама, и «…жили они долго и счастливо, душа в душу», – ввиду своей удивительной мудрости, развитой не по годам… 
> Разве ныне не так?  Одна девчонка, один компаньон, в дальнейшем много прекрасных детей, – образцово-показательная семья, ни в чём никогда не нуждающаяся… Чем не аристократия, белая кость?


 Аристократами были по крови. У них родословные были почище, чем у моих собак  :Smile: ))
Сейчас, повторюсь, настоящая аристократия сохранилась разве что в странах, где есть монархия. 
А просто "образцово-показательная" семья это не аристократия. Если и он, и она, умны, интеллигентны и образованы - то это интеллигенция. А если нет - то просто обычная семья.
Но "гламур" ко всему этому не имеет ни малейшего отношения. Это искусственно навязанный образ, якобы "роскошной жизни" - а на самом деле, существования с интеллектом и уровнем потребностей инфузории-туфельки.

----------


## Unity

> Аристократами были по крови. У них родословные были почище, чем у моих собак ))
> Сейчас, повторюсь, настоящая аристократия сохранилась разве что в странах, где есть монархия. 
> А просто "образцово-показательная" семья это не аристократия. Если и он, и она, умны, интеллигентны и образованы - то это интеллигенция. А если нет - то просто обычная семья.
> Но "гламур" ко всему этому не имеет ни малейшего отношения. Это искусственно навязанный образ, якобы "роскошной жизни" - а на самом деле, существования с интеллектом и уровнем потребностей инфузории-туфельки.


 В таком случае, – рафинированная Интеллигенция и была всегда моим идеалом Прекрасных Людей. Почему-то именно с такими людьми и ассоциировалось у меня слово Гламур, которое я почитала синонимом слов прекрасное, возвышенное, неземное. Семантическая ошибка, выходит. 
P.S. Но ведь как иначе, нежели как не Величественными можно назвать девчонок, скажем, с FTV???

----------


## Shamal

Мне уже хватило моих лет..)

----------


## night-r

Хотел бы, что бы посмотреть что будет дальше, занялся бы историей и археологией.

----------


## Orsana

> В таком случае, – рафинированная Интеллигенция и была всегда моим идеалом Прекрасных Людей. Почему-то именно с такими людьми и ассоциировалось у меня слово Гламур, которое я почитала синонимом слов прекрасное, возвышенное, неземное. Семантическая ошибка, выходит. 
> P.S. Но ведь как иначе, нежели как не Величественными можно назвать девчонок, скажем, с FTV???


 Сорри, но что такое FTV?

----------


## Unity

> Сорри, но что такое FTV?


 Канал в пакете кабельного TV, – круглые сутки – дефиле ведущих топ-моделей на мировых подиумах с коллекциями различных дизайнеров… Выгляди я так же, как и те «ангелы» за стеклом монитора, – был бы, по всей вероятности, Смысл жить, активно бороться за жизнь – ища способ достигнуть не только долговременного сохранения красоты, многократного продления жизни, – но и даже проводить исследования с целью изыскания технологических решений самого Бессмертия. «Ангелы» достойны Вечности… Бесконечности для совершенствования… :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Arwen

Точно нет.
Трезвый рассудок... Все емоции, искренность, сохраненные/утеряные чувства, дорогие люди, любимые места/вещи, личные убеждения и многое другое будут изменены и вот со временем... приходящим опытом жизни... боюсь, большое количество душевных истрепаний скажутся... и жизнь шагнет в холодные обьятья страданий.

----------


## Lera

> Интерестно было бы узнать что будет в далеком будущем. Мысль, что я не увижу больше солнечного света очень пугает, поэтому иногда мне хочется жить вечно. А вы бы хотели?


 А что ты тогда делаешь на этом форуме?
Здесь у людей противоположная проблема.
Зачем ты здесь? :Confused:

----------


## Ortans

Если бы жизнь была прекрасна, она не была бы конечна. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Selbstmord

> Если бы жизнь была прекрасна, она не была бы конечна.


 С другой стороны, все хорошее тоже длится недолго.

----------


## Дима_

> для начала бы надо определиться что имелось в виду под "жить вечно". в этом же теле? не имея физической возможности сдохнуть? остановив старение в годах так 25-30? ))


 На ваш вкус. Как вам кстати больше нравиться?



> А что ты тогда делаешь на этом форуме?
> Здесь у людей противоположная проблема.
> Зачем ты здесь?


 Вопрос ставился с условием, что жизнь будет неплохая и человеку будет хотеться жить. Раз здесь люди живы, значит им ещё хочется жить. Те, кому расхотелось, ушли в мир иной.

----------


## Momia

Вечно, это совсем не интересно, хотя если менять оболочку на что то другое, может было бы и занимательно, перевоплощаться в разные формы и существа...а в человеческой хотелось еще бы пару-тройку дней...((

----------


## Дима_

> Здесь у людей противоположная проблема.


 Они ведь до сих пор живы!

----------


## смертник

о нет, бессмертие как наказание...

----------


## Дима_

Бессмертие и вечная жизнь  - разные вещи! В первом вы не можете завершить жизнь, во втором - можете

----------


## смертник

> Бессмертие и вечная жизнь  - разные вещи! В первом вы не можете завершить жизнь, во втором - можете


 я знаю, да какая разница, ни в том, ни в этом не вижу смысла, лишь бы умереть поскорее...

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Миллион лет...это такой очень старый,старый,старый,старый,морщинистый,морщинисты  й чел. Я бы хотел столько жить,но с условием,что не буду подвластен старению. Ну и там...эээ...смогу летать например.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Миллион лет...это такой очень старый,старый,старый,старый,морщинистый,морщинисты  й чел. Я бы хотел столько жить,но с условием,что не буду подвластен старению. Ну и там...эээ...смогу летать например.


 И будешь носить обтягивающее синее трико с красным плащем и большой буквой S на груди :Big Grin:

----------


## Туман в ёжике

лол блин, но я терпеть не могу супермена))) вот бэтмена котирую, но он по ходу стареет...да и летун из него не очень...))

Кстати, если ты бессмертен, то логично предположить, что ты переживешь Землю. Пройдёт много-много-много-много лет, но в один прекрасный день растает там южный полюс да ещё и 3 мировая начнётся, а потом и метеоритный дождь пойдёт, а Земля с орбиты сойдёт, но и прочии штуки. Тебя ждёт целая вечность одиночества и унылости. ужс

----------


## Дима_

Тема называется "Жить вечно" а не "Быть бессмертным"! Если вам дано жить вечно, вы в любой момент можете утопиться, если надоест жить.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Аааа, тогда пардон. Но тогда я думаю, что мне никогда не надоест(если я не буду стареть) У меня исчезнет страх времени и будущего, а там и от апатии след простынет, но и куча хороших штук будет. Да, было бы здорово)) А впрочем...если б да кабы.)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Прошу прощения, может несколько не в тему но близко.У Ницше есть теория вечного возвращения-это когда все что происходило в прошло будет потом опять повторятся в будущем.Череда событий которая привела к сегоднешнему мгновению в будущем опять повторится и будет повторятся вечно. Это как трясти калейдоскоп и если его трясти достаточно долго (время бесконечно?) то рано или поздно узор который мы в нем уже раз видели повторится опять.То есть всю нашу жизнь от рождения до смерти мы будем проживать ВЕЧНО.Да чистая метафизика может даже спекуляция, но по своему интересная фантазия.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Но он может и прав. Но только мы от этой вечности живём несколькими десятилетиями и ничего кроме них не помним) а вообще человеческая цивилизация не может быть вечной. Когда-нить, но она погибнет. Динозавров вспомните)...хотя крокодилы и акулы жили в те времена и живут до сих пор.

----------


## Святой отец

Ну в принципе мы и будем жить вечно, после смерти нашего физического тела, мы потом просто продолжим жить, как бессмертная душа.

----------


## Baalberith

С условием того что я не буду стареть, я согласен жить милионы лет, всётаки интересно чем станет человечество, и как оно умрёт

----------


## June

Каждый день я мечтаю о том, чтобы этот день стал последним. Мечтать об этом вечно очень не хочется.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

june, как я тебя понимаю(с)...Кстати со временем привыкаешь, что этот день последний, а это постепенно развращает.Кругом ловушки, человеческое сознание любит проблемы...

----------


## Sukkubus

С удовольствием бы прожила бесконечно долгую жизнь. В другом мире. И я обязательно в него уйду рано или поздно, так или иначе. Если не найду дыру в пространстве, то хотя бы с ума сойду =)

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Я бы хотел столько жить,но с условием,что не буду подвластен старению. Ну и там...эээ...смогу летать например.


 Всё таки подкорректирую себя. Добавив то, что это должно быть бестелесное существо, но там ещё много чего.

Хотя по мне, лучше не одна бесконечная жизнь, а бесконечное множество различных прерываемых(смертью) жизней.

----------


## Герда

> Всё таки подкорректирую себя. Добавив то, что это должно быть бестелесное существо, но там ещё много чего.
> 
> Хотя по мне, лучше не одна бесконечная жизнь, а бесконечное множество различных прерываемых(смертью) жизней.


 И что бы память прежних жизней, сохранялась с каждой пооследущей.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> И что бы память прежних жизней, сохранялась с каждой пооследущей.


 А я бы вот этого совершенно не хотел бы.)

----------


## Каин

> А я бы вот этого совершенно не хотел бы.)


 Если бы хотел жить вечно, то непременно бы хотел.

----------


## Герда

> Если бы хотел жить вечно, то непременно бы хотел.


 Правильно, иначе проподает смысл в дублировании жизни. Получится что-то вроде  дня сурка, с повторением запрограмированной ситуации.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Если бы хотел жить вечно, то непременно бы хотел.


 Нет. Перерождение после определённых временных отрезков. Я буду, но просто в различных интерпретациях, которые ничем не взаимоувязанный друг с другом. 

*Ryfina*




> Правильно, иначе проподает смысл в дублировании жизни. Получится что-то вроде дня сурка, с повторением запрограмированной ситуации.


 Почему запрограммированной? Ситуации стихийны, а интерпретации самые различные.

Вообще, не плох вариант быть каким-то бестелесным существом, которое существует вне времени и пространства, но может как бы трансформироваться в обитателей различных миров(живя их жизнью.определённые временные отрезки)

----------


## Герда

> Вообще, не плох вариант быть каким-то бестелесным существом, которое существует вне времени и пространства, но может как бы трансформироваться в обитателей различных миров(живя их жизнью.определённые временные отрезки)


 В смысле быть приведением?
Да это заманчиво по сути.)

----------


## Герда

> Да-да-да. Миллиарды лет путешествовать по вселенской бесконечности.а потом,как надоест, то временно пожить какой-нибудь жизнью. Моей например. Вот это было бы хорошо.)


 

Ну не обязательно твоей жизнью. 
Всегда вампиры привлекали.
 Но приведения, как альтернатива- это тож не плохо.)

----------


## Nord

Большинство людей, мечтающих жить вечно, не знают чем занять себя в ближайший вечер.

----------


## Римма

Nord,  :Wink: 
я не представляю, что можно делать вечно, причем чтобы жизнь не надоедала  :Smile: 
всему есть предел и завершение.

----------


## Герда

Аха, вот и я так считала. Пока Падре нашего не прочла, о  бесконечных перевоплощениях.
Тоесть умереть даже нормально низя.
Хочешь конца, а тут фигушки, перевоплощайся и дальше мучайся.(

----------


## Римма

Ну вера у каждого своя...

----------


## Римма

И если вера такая - то почему обязательно мучаться в следующих жизнях? Может наоборот - стал бы там таким счастливым существом, что...

----------


## Герда

> И если вера такая - то почему обязательно мучаться в следующих жизнях? Может наоборот - стал бы там таким счастливым существом, что...


 Нельзя стать счастливым, имея память прошлого.
 Если нет этой памяти, то нет и смысла перевоплощения в последущих жизнях. Ошибки будут дублироваться до бесконечности. Сизифов труд. Карма повторения, без права изменения.

----------


## Unity

> Большинство людей, мечтающих жить вечно, не знают чем занять себя в ближайший вечер.


 Задумывались ли Вы когда-либо: Почему всё происходит Именно так, – почему люди, сущности, робко, несмело помышляющие о Бесконечности, в действительности проживают свои Ограниченные Природой конечные жизни печально, безрадостно, в страданье и грусти, подлинно не зная, куда девать себя в этот вечер и ночь, – как Было вчера – и как, к сожалению, Будет завтра?
Не потому ли происходит подобное, что «человек», предположительно, «нетленная и воплощённая душа», Здесь, на Земле, Жестко Ограничен в своей «свободе» своим Проклятым телом, хрупчайшей системой, иносказательно, статуэткой горного хрусталя, беспрестанно нуждающейся в пище, крове и тепле, – дефицитных ресурсах на этой несчастной и перенаселенной Земле, где человек человеку, – волк, противник, конкурент – ибо идёт естественный отбор, ибо выживает сильнейший, метафорически, шагая по трупам всех тех, кому ему удалось обойти?
Увы, человек Скован своей же собственной биологией, Душа Обусловлена своей плотской темницей-тюрьмой, Дух Детерминирован сотней насущных потребностей, нужд... 
Вот и получается, – будучи живыми, «воплощёнными» – мы практически Не Развиваемся Здесь...  :Frown:  Практически все наши силы, энергия, время уходит на разного рода игрища (вроде образования, постройки карьеры, поддержание ненавистного социального статуса в урон Самому Главному), – но не на чистые, неомрачённые ничем научные исследования – и не на Любовь... Не на приверженность к науке и не на Исследования Любви... Ибо тело нуждается в крове, нуждается в тепле и топливе для себя... Проклятое тело... Чудовищный «аватар»... Ненавистная тюрьма... 
За что и Подвергаю Сомнению осмысленность своей плоской и тёмной «жизни», – как и миллионы прочих людей, стоит полагать... 
Интересуешься Самым Важным, – что ж, будь любезна выполнять и множество прочих бессмысленных (с моей точки зрения) quest’ов в угоду обществу, в урон Архиважному – которые в принципе мне никогда не казались осмысленными, но всего лишь пустой тратой драгоценного времени по сути своей... Пары, курсовые, диплом... Далее, – жизнь по графику, словно бы ты собака Павлова... Утром работа, вечером, – бессилие, слабость, тревожный сон – и так по кругу, по кругу... 
А когда же, право, Жить?! Когда Любить??? Исследовать окружающий мир, путешествовать, развиваться самой, помогая порой в этом благостном занятие и другим?
В перерывах меж сеансами «крепостной» занятости, – даже если на мгновение допустить, что Вы сумели найти «работу своей мечты»? На выходных? В кратчайший период отпусков? Иль, может быть, на пенсии, если Вы исхитритесь суметь до неё дотянуть?.. 
P.S. Времени в сутках Слишком Мало, критически-мало, – дни пролетают аки мгновения – но мы всё равно Не Успеваем осуществить свою Мечту о Самом Главном...
Наверное, все те люди с Ваших слов, м-р *Nord*, величайшие мудрецы, любомудры-философы, славные мыслители, для которых на просторах Вселенной более не осталось загадок и тайн... Но, наверное, все те люди, – Одиноки – что в одночасье делает всю их годами копимую мудрость тщетной, бессмысленной, – в противном случае, при всей их безмерной просветлённости у них бы Не возникало вопросов: – на Что истратить и, главное, Кому Посвятить все те чудом отвоёванные у бытия кратчайшие атомарные мгновенья «свободного времени»... 
Да, вероятно, Ваша визави наивна и глупа, – но даже Годы пролетают для меня, словно миг – и от всего этого становится страшно: сезоны сменяются за окном, словно в ускоренной съёмке, словно бы в научно-фантастическом кино, – но, тем не менее, практически Ничего Осмысленного во всём этом лихорадочном течении времён прежде не было – да и вряд ли случится в будущем, ввиду специфической наследственности... 
Да, можно сказать, что Прошлое вовсе не всенепременно «должно предопределять» Настоящее; что будущее, – лишь иллюзии; что в действительности существует всего лишь Настоящий Момент, – однако и это мгновенье таково, что руки сами собой тянутся к лезвию каждый вечер... 
N.B. Будь лишь у души живое сердце, – вопросы о том, чему себя посвятить в этот вечер – и все остальные вечера, сколь бы их не было отмерено продолжительностью бытия, наверное, бы не возникало никогда... Будь лишь у души ясный разум... Будь лишь у души лицо...

----------


## Unity

> Аха, вот и я так считала. Пока Падре нашего не прочла, о бесконечных перевоплощениях.
> Тоесть умереть даже нормально низя.
> Хочешь конца, а тут фигушки, перевоплощайся и дальше мучайся.(


 Технически, гипотезы, изложенные в книгах М.Ньютона, между тем, всё же предусматривают «призрачный режим» на пару-тройку столетий/тысячелетий для тех, кто не желает участвовать во всей этой эфемерной, призрачной мельнице Болезненных перевоплощений...  :Embarrassment:  Считается, что быть Тенью, – всего лишь каприз и своего рода «саботаж» своей «учебного курса», своеобразная шалость, вольный отдых от чудовищной цепи жизней... 
Предположительно, все мы можем Уйти и стать призраками...  
Покамест за нами, иносказательно, не придёт жандармерия, – «посланников Системы», увещевающих вновь окунуться в Эту Грязь земной жизни – якобы во имя приобретения бесценного опыта... 



> Нельзя стать счастливым, имея память прошлого.
> Если нет этой памяти, то нет и смысла перевоплощения в последущих жизнях. Ошибки будут дублироваться до бесконечности. Сизифов труд. Карма повторения, без права изменения.


 Может быть, «Право Изменения», тем не менее, существует, присутствует?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Возможно, именно благодаря нему все мы обладаем интуицией, – способность мгновенно распознать: что есть благо, что есть ошибки – и, руководствуясь ею, мы с каждой новой жизнью допускаем в своей жизни всё меньше и меньше роковых погрешностей, страшных промахов, побуждающих помышлять о саморазрушении? 



> Nord, 
> я не представляю, что можно делать вечно, причем чтобы жизнь не надоедала 
> всему есть предел и завершение.


 Покорять просторы Вселенной, устраивать терраформинг в чуждых, мёртвых прежде мирах, создавать с нуля целые экосистемы, прорисовывая ДНК каждого нового элемента флоры и фауны, венчать своё творение в конечном итоге, «царём Природы», – искусственной аналогией самих же себя... Своими Детьми, Своими Потомками, наблюдая затем со стороны, как они будут созидать свой собственный мир, свою культуру, цивилизацию... 
И творить каждый последующий свой мирок всё более и более прекрасным и совершенным, учитывая ошибки прошлого...
И смысл, – достичь предельного совершенства, воистину, божественной утопии, где бы люди не мучили друг дружку, где бы царили мир, гармония, взаимопонимание, содействие, Любовь...
P.S. Естественно, можно отметить: и в нашей жизни случается не только Зло, – однако ведь, несомненно, именно оно превалирует и определяет наше бытие... страданием и пустотой Внутри... Будь "богом" я, "создателем, творцом", - мои бы дети не убивали друг друга Изначально, словно Каин и Авель... И Лилит была бы жива...  :Big Grin:

----------


## littleF

я бы хотела. Меня ужасно пугают мысли о старости и смерти. Не описать как сильно. Боюсь умирать. Ну хочу. Разумеется интересно что там будет в будущем. Но все же я не хочу, боюсь умереть потому что там не будет моей любимой музыки без которой моя жизнь невозможна. И вообще просто страшно. Очень сильно!

----------


## Хренов

Гы  :Big Grin:  Даже и не знаю. Смотря как жить  :Smile:  Где то слышал, жить хорошо, хорошо жить еще лучше  :Wink:

----------


## scwalk

лучше недолго, но со смыслом!

----------


## Dione

зачем жить вечно?

----------


## Эндер

Думаю это мечта, которая меня никогда не отпустит. Вечная жизнь, при этом я здесь. Интересное противоречие, не так ли? )

----------


## Dione

глупо.
жить вечно или просто долго.
смысла в жизни нет.а чем дольше будешь жить,Тем больше будешь сьедать себя самоекопанием в своем смысле жизни.

----------


## Эндер

Знания. Невольный наблюдатель этого мира. Смотрящий на создание и падение человества.

----------


## Dione

и что дальше?
вы Знанием не станите...

----------


## Эндер

Сложно это выразить. Просто даже что бы разобраться в себе, мне понадобиться больше чем несколько жизней. А ведь кроме меня, есть множество всего. Вечность, здесь сможет помочь.

----------


## Dione

Вечность тебе не поможет.
сам.все сам.

----------


## Эндер

> Вечность тебе не поможет.
> сам.все сам.


 А никто и не спорит, что сам. К сожалению, так все устроено, что только сам.

----------


## Justitiam

Для того чтобы узнать - надо попробовать.

----------


## ~alonely~

а я бы хотела жить вечно...просто жить и наблюдать за происходящим. как мимо меня проходят эпохи..как меняются люди,культура,законы...при желании можно было бы много чего узнать и научиться...но делать это только тогда когда хочется) а не гнаться за временем,боясь не успеть..

----------


## Призрак

> Интерестно было бы узнать что будет в далеком будущем. Мысль, что я не увижу больше солнечного света очень пугает, поэтому иногда мне хочется жить вечно. А вы бы хотели?


 нет, камни живут вечно, но это разве интересно? В сущности человека однозначно нет... проблемы одни с нами, это не так, то не эдак... (сужу по себе)

----------


## Unity

Определённо, – однако, в Механистическом Теле – в качестве Полноценной Машины, неспособной испытывать эмоции, боль, – а не будучи <тем>, чем я (и все мы) есть сейчас – жалкой <биомеханической> <марионеткой>, ведомой своими <программами>, словно собачонка на цепи...  :Frown:

----------


## Einsamewolf

Да, жить вечно в виде бестелесной сущности, способной видеть/наблюдать все, по своему желанию, в том числе мысли и ощущения людей или любых живых существ как-бы изнутри, становясь на время ими.

----------


## длиный

Я хотел бы жить вечно,медицина не стоит на месте,пройдёт время и нас бы вылечили.

----------


## Игорёк

отбесконечной жизни можно сойти с ума, это непродумано природой, психика на это не расчитана. Тоесть тогда когда твоя проблема могла бы решиться с учетом технического прогресса, это тебя уже не беспокоило бы, или не дало бы того эффекта, который ты ожидаешь сейчас.

----------


## Dida

а я вообще не знаю как на это ответить если я была бы при этом счастлива и получала от жизни удовольствие то конечно ДА!....а так чета мучиться не хочется....уже даже сейчас не хочется....

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

нет,однозначно нет

----------


## Unity

*«…Если ты не принцесса, – то зачем тебе Царство»?.. © сингл ТЗЕД, группа ДиоФильмы.*
Аналогичная история, – если даже заведомо конечную «…Человеческую» жизнь мы (во всяком случае, Многие из нас) проживают с тягостью и уже после третьего десятка лет (стоит полагать) Внутри Умирает Всё, прежде бывшее тёплым, ласковым, Живым, любопытным, активным, подвижным, Открытым Новым Веяньям – так зачем же нам «…Вечность»? Дабы мы Сошли с ума, – от непонимания – Что со всем этим Временем делать и своей неспособности своевременно, гибко подстраиваться, адаптироваться под Вызовы беспрестанно-изменчивой современности?.. ^_^ 
Похоже, Всё в Природе таки действительно устроено Идеально, Мудро, Безупречно... «…Всему своё время», – и мы не вечны – к счастью или к сожалению.

----------


## game-over

Нет, я бы не хотела. Я хочу умереть молодой, в самом расцвете сил, как говорят.

----------


## Григорий я.

страшнее смерти может стать только безсмертие

----------


## hikke

Ну если бы наука и технология дали мне возможность редизайна тела и души(бесплатно и без смс). То я бы не отказался. Окочуриться всегда успеем. Вообще, мое имхо таково, человек не может быть бессмертен в том смысле, что став бессмертным он перестанет быть человеком. Станет кем-то еще. Это слишком фундаментальное изменение. Обезьяна с разумом уже не называется обезьяной.

----------


## wiki

Однозначно нет, так как уже лет через 100 не будет всех наших родных и близких. Будут конечно другие друзья,но это уже ни то. Плюс на хрена мучиться вечность, когда иной раз думаешь как бы побыстрее сдохнуть так как понимаешь, что иногда и день трудно прожить, неделю, год, а тут вечность.

  Вот если бы можно было бы перемещаться по временам то в прошлое, то в будущее, это было бы интересно и не заметно, а так ..... на хрена????? Что бы мешаться людям миллионы лет и что бы все думали, когда же это чудо исчезнет из этой жизни???
  При чём я верю в вечную жизнь души и в то, что после смерти, душа вселяется в другое тело (может быть не сразу, а через века), так вот на данный момент я даже не хочу следующей жизни, а хочу, что бы душа тоже вместе с телом исчезла (но не в ад или в рай), а просто исчезла, так как раз не берут на тот свет, значит творцу мы на хрен тоже не нужны.

----------


## karambaaa

чисто из любопытства хотелось бы, но терпеть все это заново, опять и опять, нет, такая перспектива не привлекает
если быть при этом счастливым, то да, если оставить все как есть, то ну его нафиг

----------


## Daniel-cat

Я конечно прям мечтаю подохнуть, но пипец как сильно хочется жить вечно, быть хотяб бессмертным, я уж не говорю о неуязвимости, мне бы только вечности кусочек урвать.. Только не так, чтоб я был дряхлым стариканом, а так, чтоб моя память была вечной, то естьс  каждым новым перерождением я хочу помнить свои предыдущие жизни, вот это былоб счастье... только как привязать память, которая является понятием исключительно физическим, к духу? Ни как не могу решить...

----------


## Orsana

> Я конечно прям мечтаю подохнуть, но пипец как сильно хочется жить вечно, быть хотяб бессмертным, я уж не говорю о неуязвимости, мне бы только вечности кусочек урвать.. Только не так, чтоб я был дряхлым стариканом, а так, чтоб моя память была вечной, то естьс  каждым новым перерождением я хочу помнить свои предыдущие жизни, вот это былоб счастье... только как привязать память, которая является понятием исключительно физическим, к духу? Ни как не могу решить...


 А ведь это страшно на самом деле, такое бессмертие, страшнее самой смерти. В нашей жизни слишком много потерь. А жить вечно, сохраняя память об этих потерях... о том, чего никогда не вернуть... и в течение многих жизней накапливать их все больше и больше... Иногда хочется ампутировать память. Или сдохнуть. А если ни то ни другое невозможно?..

----------


## wiki

> а так, чтоб моя память была вечной, то естьс  каждым новым перерождением я хочу помнить свои предыдущие жизни, вот это былоб счастье... только как привязать память, которая является понятием исключительно физическим, к духу? Ни как не могу решить...


 , а вот представьте, что есть такие люди которые помнят свои прошлые жизни? И вот помнят они всё из жизней прошедших 10 жизней назад или 20 жизней назад. Это же мозг взорвётся от таких воспоминаний, особенно если он всё время (человек, душа) перерождается (реинкарнирует) и помнит себя в разных телах. Именно поэтому у нашей памяти существует такая особенность он блокирует множество воспоминаний, которые не нужны нам в данный момент, а выдаёт их порциями, тогда когда это действительно нужно.

 Но только тут вопрос поставлен немного подругому. Жить вечно не перерождаясь, а в одном теле. То есть в том теле в котором Вы сейчас.

----------


## Снегурочка

> Мне хочется!!  просто дикий интерес что там будет далльше..  но психологически это будет трудно, ведь когда умрут все друзья и родные..


 так если бы и ты жил столько, так и все бы жили...

----------


## Lion

В смысле типо-образе данного индивида 50 лет будет достаточно , далее последует деградация личности со всеми вытекающими.

----------


## Silesta

Зачем жить вечно? Ведь всё надоест. Ну разве что из-за исторических событий будущего можно, а так всё равно это глупо

----------


## Daniel-cat

> А ведь это страшно на самом деле, такое бессмертие, страшнее самой смерти. В нашей жизни слишком много потерь. А жить вечно, сохраняя память об этих потерях... о том, чего никогда не вернуть... и в течение многих жизней накапливать их все больше и больше... Иногда хочется ампутировать память. Или сдохнуть. А если ни то ни другое невозможно?..


 Вот кому как, да, лично для меня каждое эмоциональное потрясение как наркотик. Можете назвать меня энерговампиром, но я с этого реально торчу, я хочу видеть как рушится мир, наблюдать за изменениями в людях. Я этого страсно жаждую.

*wiki*, нет спасибо, в этой сранной оболочке я жить не хочу. Весь смак в том, что каждый раз попадая в новое тело и в новую страну, ты получаешь новый сюжет. Это же как книжку читать! Я тааащууусь! И к слову, человеческий мозг не используется на 100% наши возможности гораздо шире, мы бы не рехнулись запомни 10 или 20 своих жизней, совсем нет. Просто не все эмоционально способны такое выдержать.

----------


## wiki

> *wiki*, нет спасибо, в этой сранной оболочке я жить не хочу. Весь смак в том, что каждый раз попадая в новое тело и в новую страну, ты получаешь новый сюжет. Это же как книжку читать! Я тааащууусь! И к слову, человеческий мозг не используется на 100% наши возможности гораздо шире, мы бы не рехнулись запомни 10 или 20 своих жизней, совсем нет. Просто не все эмоционально способны такое выдержать.


  в том-то и дело, что ни каждый подобное выдержит.

----------


## Daniel-cat

*wiki*, ну так клал я на каждых, я ведь этого исключительно для себя желаю, а остальные меня не колышат, я хочу! Хочу до темноты в глазах и я найду способ! Ррр...

----------


## StupidGirl

Иногда мне хочется увидеть мир, и в особенности - знакомых мне людей через несколько десятков лет, будучи при этом бесплотной. Жить долго не хотелось бы, это тяжело и бессмысленно.

----------


## Kent

Если только в качестве вампира, чтобы было красиво как в кино))

----------


## Daniel-cat

В качестве вампира можно, но как в кино не получится, ибо не бессмертные, к сожалению.

----------


## jasmine

не хочу зачем жить одной? не могу пережить смерть близких. лучше умереть

----------


## faron

2045.ru  - команда энтузиастов стремится к этому.

----------


## Ferrel

Мне кажется, мне бы это просто надоело)) А вот прожить лет 100 и до самой старости сохранять здоровье и бодрость, это да, этого бы я хотел :Smile:

----------


## Сара_Рэй

[QUOTE=Ferrel;111231]Мне кажется, мне бы это просто надоело)) 

и мне.

----------


## wiki

А мне уже надоело, а уж через миллионы лет,вернее за эти самые миллионы устанешь так сильно жить,что интереса ни какого не будет.

----------


## railton

Я бы хотел жить, но если вечно оставаться молодым и красивым + иметь супер память, физическую силу, выносливость. ))

----------


## Дания

Я бы не хотела жить вечно. Я не знаю как это объяснить, но в этом мире нет ничего вечного...

----------


## wiki

А 2 тысячи нет уже не хочешь?)))

----------


## railton

> А 2 тысячи нет уже не хочешь?)))


 Еще были бы сверхспособности - тогда жил бы + бесконечность количество лет =)

----------


## railton

> Да ладно я пошутил. Мне и 40 лет хватит.


 Оно и видно. С тобой я согласен в аспекте, что я бы вот лет 10 еще пожил на полную катушку, чем жил 50 лет как унылое говно.

----------


## wiki

А я бы и год прожить не хотела бы,а уж что говорить о 50 годах))

----------


## railton

> А я бы и год прожить не хотела бы,а уж что говорить о 50 годах))


 Вот Катерина из пьесы Островского "Гроза" ушла из жизни. Вы ее осуждаете или гордитесь ее силой воли? )

----------


## wiki

> Вот Катерина из пьесы Островского "Гроза" ушла из жизни. Вы ее осуждаете или гордитесь ее силой воли? )


 Я об этой ситуации как-то и не думала.А осуждать,зачем???? Когда сама хочу.

----------


## X-Men

Жить миллионы лет?Да упаси бог))Думаю этот вопрос неактуален для данного форума.Я то сейчас думаю как быстрей подохнуть,а ты про миллион лет существования...

----------


## Amonimus

ну, бессмертие цель всего живого в отдельности, и я не исключение. Мечта быть неубивемым и иметь собственное измерение..да каждый день об этом мечтаю лет с 12. Да вот вселенная черз 4-7 миллиардов лет погибнет это минус. *nothing to do here*

----------


## dukha

Нет. Жизнь тем и хороша, что она кончается.

----------


## Пердашлё

Конечно же вечно, интерес к будущему намного сильнее чем страдание из за смерти близких( наверно потому что родиели погибли на глазах)

----------


## The loser

Конечно, я хотел бы жить в своём нынешнем состоянии очень долго, поэтому я и на форуме такой направленности, и почти каждый день думаю - вот бы побыстрее сдохнуть. По-моему, это называется оксюморон - сочетание не сочетаемого.
А вообще, так-то, можно было бы пожить, например, до 200 лет (только чтобы, например, оставаться всегда в состоянии 30-летнего), это был бы рекорд долголетия и вообще чудо, и на этом можно было бы срубить, каким-либо образом, неплохие бабки

----------


## Кобальт

> только чтобы, например, оставаться всегда в состоянии 30-летнего


 Именно это и я хотел сказать - если здоровье будет самовосстанавливаться ))) А вообще - чего тут гадать? Всё предельно ясно! - Животные, как и естественная среда их обитания, исчезают. Магнаты не откажутся от бензинового рая. Люди в первую очередь продолжают думать только о том - что пожрать  :Mad: 
*НАРОД!* - классный пример из экологиеской телепередачи!!!!! Значит, показали "процветающий" остров, где большинство населения жило за счёт рыболовства. Власти забили тревогу и собирались ввести запрет на вылов. Но народ взбунтовался! - как так!?!? это наш заработок! И массовый лов продолжили... Через 5 лет там фактически уже нечего ловить. Нищие рыбаки теперь сидят у разбитого корыта ))) Ну и? Кого теперь обвинять? А остров Пасхи!?!?! - наша планета в миниатюре! и её судьба.
P.S. Увидеть бы "конец света" - смещение оси планеты, столкновение с астеройдом, Х-вспышка на солнце...

----------


## igor00

Буду жить до 95 лет,я так решил!!!

----------


## Stas

в 95 человек похож на растение. хочешь быть растением?

----------


## igor00

В 95 лет встречаются очень живые ,чуткие и отзывчивые старички.Чем больше проживешь тем лучше.

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

Боже упаси! Скажу вам всем по секрету - даже из века в век когда твоя душа снова появляется в этом мире - это гораздо хуже чем просто попасть в ад.

----------


## Кобальт

> это гораздо хуже чем просто попасть в ад


 Откуда у Вас такая информация? Были в аду? - Некоторые, правда, считают что наша Земля и есть ад, в качестве подтверждения тому приводят рассуждения о падшем ангеле, которого как и Адама с Евой выгнали из Рая. Выгнали же не по разным углам!!! - Значит это место, где все мы изгнанные и прибываем, это Земля, т.е. Ад.

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

> Откуда у Вас такая информация? Были в аду? - Некоторые, правда, считают что наша Земля и есть ад, в качестве подтверждения тому приводят рассуждения о падшем ангеле, которого как и Адама с Евой выгнали из Рая. Выгнали же не по разным углам!!! - Значит это место, где все мы изгнанные и прибываем, это Земля, т.е. Ад.


 Я не могу утверждать точно, но возможно при таком раскладе этот мир хуже ада будет. Я видел малюсенькую часть ада и это было неописуемо. И нет, наш мир чистилище.

----------


## Кобальт

> Я видел малюсенькую часть ада и это было неописуемо.


 Не путаете с действующим вулканом? ))) У меня просто после таких слов именно ассоциалии с жерлом вулкана возникают - красотища необыкновенная!

----------


## Акакий Акакиевич

> Не путаете с действующим вулканом? ))) У меня просто после таких слов именно ассоциалии с жерлом вулкана возникают - красотища необыкновенная!


 "Неописуемо" это не восторг, поверь. Просто всякие попытки людей описать ад будут максимум смешные. Не существует на свете слов которые могли бы это описать, вот и всё.

----------


## джеки-джек

Жить долго о чем ты? Тут вроде большинство не хочет вобще жить.

----------


## Rum

Вполне хотела бы. С условием "вечной молодости". Было бы забавно, думаю.

----------


## Кирилллл

вопрос провакационный,ага суицидник, хочешь жить вечно, тут то я тебя поймал выходит что ты лицемеришь. но не всё так просто, суицид это скорее эвтаназия( в некоторых случаях шантаж, случайно кончающийся смертью, но имею ввиду ввобщем), выбор способа смерти. суицидник панически боится той долгой и мучительной смерти, которая его ожидает в будущем. и он выбирает лучше умереть сейчас достойно, чем потом так, да ещё и мучится перед этим.а при вечной жизни никогда не будет ощущения, что всё лучшее уже позади, поэтому выбор суицидником вечности искренен и при этом искрени его намерения совершения суицида. 
тут так если судить то чтобы отговорить человека от суицида, нужно показать путь к достижению той реальности, и которая его устраивает, и которая для него как он считает достижима. тогда появится цель и человек будет жить. поэтому если хоттите помочь человеку думающео о смерти скажите хотя бы что всё у него ещё впереди и зря он так

блин цены бы этому форуму не было если бы можно было материться, не понимаю я этого ограничения

----------


## Iloo

Мне бы не хотелось прожить ооочень долго. Это слишком сложно. Хотя если быть при этом молодой, здоровой..тогда да..но поскольку мы  в реальном мире..то лет 60-70 не больше.

----------


## ivan163

Ту жизнь, что живу сейчас - конечно нет. А с хорошей жизнью почему бы не жить вечно.

----------


## No pain no gain

нет, уже надоело. а если бы все было хорошо, все равно надоест (любому человеку через пару веков точно)

----------


## Ray Rein

не дай Бог.)
мне кажется, это смертельно скучно.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Я думаю жить вечно земной жизнью надоест. Вы увидите все уголки планеты, услышите всю музыку, познаете знания, насколько хватит места в мозге. Попробуете всё разнообразие блюд всех кухонь мира. Но это суета, вы встретите любовь, проживете с ней пока она не умрет на ваших глазах, потом умрут ваши дети на ваших глазах и т.д. Мне кажется просто надоест жить, если нет смысла. Нет я бы не хотел.

----------


## Jovan

> насколько хватит места в мозге


 Не используемая информация в мозге имеет свойство забываться. Вряд ли есть угроза нехватки места.

----------


## Snape

Не хотел бы. Со временем все приедается, становится пресным. Можно себе представить жизнь длиной 100-300 лет (если без одряхления)... ну, может, 500-1000. Но вечно? Нет. Как это бишь было в классике? Смерть - "дар Илуватара"; дар, а не проклятие. Смерть - способ очистить память, начать с чистого листа, по новой получать впечатления и радоваться им. Не завидую эльфам ни разу.

----------


## Кобальт

О! Я понял что было-бы интересно!!!! - это возможность перерождаться! Надоела тебе эта жизнь, совершил некую медитацию, покинул своё тело и вот ты уже младенец готовы познавать себя ))

----------


## Rider

> Не хотел бы. Со временем все приедается, становится пресным. Можно себе представить жизнь длиной 100-300 лет (если без одряхления)... ну, может, 500-1000. Но вечно? Нет. Как это бишь было в классике? Смерть - "дар Илуватара"; дар, а не проклятие. Смерть - способ очистить память, начать с чистого листа, по новой получать впечатления и радоваться им. Не завидую эльфам ни разу.


 моя жизнь и так пресная, так что разницы я не замечу... но если жить вечно, появляется некий смысл существования...

----------


## Snape

Тем более какой смысл в вечной пресной жизни? Да и потом, что появится со временем, чего не может появиться сейчас?

----------


## Rider

смысл вечной жизни в самой вечной жизни, к тому же есть возможность увидеть как все закончится: человечество, жизнь, ну конец вселенной, если такой предвидеться...

----------


## Snape

Как-то уж очень некошерно получается: жить долгую-долгую, серую, однообразную, приевшуюся жизнь, одно утешение в которой - то, что когда-то ты будешь свидетелем столь знаменательному моменту? ИМХО, какая-то больно высокая цена за зрелище.

----------


## freeze

мне моя жизнь кажется вечностью

----------


## Melissa

Нет, конечно. Если я в 20 с лишним уже хочу подохнуть, то что уж тут говорить о млн лет  :Big Grin: 
Обдряхлеть в районе семисот тысяч и остаток ( 300 тыс лет ) страдать болячками - буэ

----------


## оригами

не вижу смысла в том чтобы жить очень долго и быть при этом старым. такая жизнь омерзительна...а целую вечность так ващще пытка. но вот если б можно было оставаться молодым, то хоть вечность...даа..

----------


## Troumn

> и путешествовать по Вселенной. Только так


 Только при условии, что она бесконечна, а так, смысла нет.

----------


## pblcb

зачем жить миллионы лет или вечно?

----------


## оригами

многие бы хотели...просто потому что умирать страшно.

----------


## Troumn

> многие бы хотели...просто потому что умирать страшно.


 Человек не хочет жить вечно, он хочет не умирать.

----------


## pblcb

> Человек не хочет жить вечно, он хочет не умирать.


  человек хочет получать то, чего он хочет

----------


## Troumn

> человек хочет получать то, чего он хочет


 Капитан, вы ли это?

----------


## pblcb

чего?

----------


## Troumn

Капитан очевидность.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Вечно - нет, но немного продлить можно, только чтобы и продлилась биологическая молодость

----------

